# Generation Legacy OOC Thread Part 2



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Time to start the next OOC Thread...


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2004)

So all we're missing is Sollir Furfoot, playing Charlotte? Stupid goths 

Geez, I have a difficult time remembering all of the details of before. IIRC, Mark, Yoshi, and Billy, bodyguarded by the invisible Anika/Ryan, were meeting a 'businessman' named Lee in the Yellow Petal Club, right?


----------



## Samnell (Feb 10, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Geez, I have a difficult time remembering all of the details of before. IIRC, Mark, Yoshi, and Billy, bodyguarded by the invisible Anika/Ryan, were meeting a 'businessman' named Lee in the Yellow Petal Club, right?




Yeah. We wanted to inquire at his club about the guy who took out Mark the night previous.

The B plot we're going to get bitten in the butt by at some later date is the one I'm a bit hazy on. There's some kind of Elite registration thing going on and several major world powers (US, Germany(?), China (?)) have stated their noncompliance. Plus someone blew up Mexico City, wasn't it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah I will try and restate stuff in the threa to jog memory including my own


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2004)

Umm, I believe all the girls are going out together, Cassie, Kelly, Karen, Jun Min, and Charlotte, well after we get the once over by the Doctor.  Tommy just did his peep show on Kelly as she was getting cleaned up to go out with the rest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Umm, I believe all the girls are going out together, Cassie, Kelly, Karen, Jun Min, and Charlotte, well after we get the once over by the Doctor.  Tommy just did his peep show on Kelly as she was getting cleaned up to go out with the rest.



 Something like that...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Story continued, later today I will try and post a synopsis here of events so far, but my notes are on my MP3 player which I am too lazy to get right now


----------



## Calinon (Feb 10, 2004)

Aha!  I can re-add this to my folder to get my double fix of M&M action!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Story continued, later today I will try and post a synopsis here of events so far, but my notes are on my MP3 player which I am too lazy to get right now



 It will be slow going but I hope word of mouth spreads and we will be back in action Evil Toki Comics is back in action or something, we fired our old editor and got a new crew... same old writers and artists though


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2004)

Who all are we missing from Before?

Cassie
Billy
James
Charlotte
John

did I miss anyone?


----------



## Samnell (Feb 13, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> did I miss anyone?




I think Billy left the game, so strictly speaking we're not missing him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

Both Billy and John left the game  they will be missed and stuff


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2004)

Hiyas...so we're restarting then?  If so, count me in 

(*notes down that 'stupid goths' comment for later...mwuhahahah*hack*cough)

SEriously though, glad you're back, Tokiwong!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hiyas...so we're restarting then?  If so, count me in
> 
> (*notes down that 'stupid goths' comment for later...mwuhahahah*hack*cough)
> 
> SEriously though, glad you're back, Tokiwong!



 Welcome back join the party things are are about to start rock and rolling


----------



## Mimic (Feb 14, 2004)

Looking to add any new players?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

As the efitor I feel it is my duty to only say that when information is pointed out to characters on their own plot points, one can only hope that they have picked up *wink wink* They don't need to act, but well, hopefully there is a reaction in there somewhere...

_cough, Kain, cough..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks like the teenage girls just can't stop talking. That's unusual. Is there *any* real world precedent for this type of behavior?

You know, I wonder if this time the PCs will actually be able to go shopping without causing some kind of trouble. I mean, Tokiwong would hate to ruin a running joke/theme, right?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL Hammerhead... yeah what you said.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2004)

How come whenever everyone starts talking about cute guys, Ryan's name is never mentioned?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

Well if Anika was with us, he might be mentioned, I mentioned Yoshi because Cassie was around, Jun Min mentioned Mark, otherwise Kelly would have.  She obviously thinks Marks a cutie.


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> How come whenever everyone starts talking about cute guys, Ryan's name is never mentioned?




Because he's a glowing purple freak with the disturbing flaw?  With a bad attitude.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

I was just trying to be polite . But, what victim said is pretty true.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

I am interested to see what path the players take in tracking down the assassin


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

Kelly will get around to sharing the info, next time she sees them, or if someone mentions something about it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry Mimic did not mean to ignore you, we shall see, let me see where we are at with players


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Because he's a glowing purple freak with the disturbing flaw?  With a bad attitude.




Tough, but fair  I still stand by my statement that Ryan is more sympathetic than many of the other characters in this game though.

I think we'll end up using the mob to find the assassin, unless one of us has a brilliant insight or something. EDIT: Like *that's* going to happen.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sorry Mimic did not mean to ignore you, we shall see, let me see where we are at with players




Not a problem, I figure it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, this place just keeps changing...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 22, 2004)

This place keeps getting uglier, sigh, it even ate my Kitten avatar.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 22, 2004)

I like pie, just nice to see it back up


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey everyone.  I'm back to play Brainwave, everyone's fav telepath/telekinetic.  Well, maybe not everyone's fave, but....ummm...anyhoo...Ok.  I'll be quiet now.  Glad to be back.


----------



## Samnell (Feb 24, 2004)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  I'm back to play Brainwave, everyone's fav telepath/telekinetic.  Well, maybe not everyone's fave, but....ummm...anyhoo...Ok.  I'll be quiet now.  Glad to be back.




An outsider! Kiiiiiiiiill him!


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice to see you, too, Speedy.  Been a long time.

Don't make me use my jedi mind trick.  *waves hand in air*


----------



## Agamon (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright, Johnny-boy!  Hail, hail, the gang's all here!  Well, except James, and Charlotte, and, well, Billy.  Oh, and that Brit archer chick, but she even predates me, so, uh, yeah.  Pie is good.


----------



## Victim (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone post something!  

James has probably run eloped with Kiyana or something.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2004)

Waiting on the girls to respond to my long post if nothing by tomorrow I will press...


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 24, 2004)

Sigh...for a while there Samnell and I were the only original players. Now we have a third. Nice to have you back


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Post coming on the morrow got real life issues going on  I may be leaving again but  should be able to run the game we shall see


----------



## Acid_crash (Mar 3, 2004)

*Just a comment for all of you.*

Hi.  I just want to comment on your game.  I've just probably spent about five or so hours a day for the last few days reading the first five threads of your game, and I gotta say it's the coolest game I have read on here.  I am not asking to join in or anything (I don't have MnM), but your game is just completely awesome.  

I hope you don't mind me snatching a few of your ideas, mainly for elites, the comet, and special schools, for my own supers game I'm planning here at home...

I am starting thread 6 tomorrow afternoon, it will take me a few days...

DON'T STOP THIS GAME FOR ANYTHING!!!!  or I shall havta hunt ya'll down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you, again a credit o my players I just set the stage


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 3, 2004)

Whoa, You guys are still playing!

It's Billy Here.
Good job Toki keeping the game going.

Looks like I have some reading over lunch todo and find out what's new with Billy, if he's even still around.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> Whoa, You guys are still playing!
> 
> It's Billy Here.
> Good job Toki keeping the game going.
> ...



 He is still around in a more background role, him and Isabelle are hooked up in a big way, he is on legacy, thought they put Mark in chareg and he is still a boy scout, for the most part LOL, although I have a few subplots brewing for him...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Hi.  I just want to comment on your game.  I've just probably spent about five or so hours a day for the last few days reading the first five threads of your game, and I gotta say it's the coolest game I have read on here.  I am not asking to join in or anything (I don't have MnM), but your game is just completely awesome.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me snatching a few of your ideas, mainly for elites, the comet, and special schools, for my own supers game I'm planning here at home...
> 
> ...




Wow, we have a fan. Cool. Don't let Tokiwong's humbleness fool you, his world and story are what makes this game so cool. This too has been the best Play By Post game I've ever been in. Now that we've picked up the pace again, Victim should stop bothering me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Wow, we have a fan. Cool. Don't let Tokiwong's humbleness fool you, his world and story are what makes this game so cool. This too has been the best Play By Post game I've ever been in. Now that we've picked up the pace again, Victim should stop bothering me.



 Ahh yes Victim I loved his conspiracy theories...


----------



## Victim (Mar 4, 2004)

What's wrong with my theories?  I'm not the one who comes up with crazy "current events" and does ominous cutscenes.

I can't wait to see Sarah and John try to explain things to Ryan.  "You see, Ryan, terrible things are going to happen.  We think Cassandra has something to do with it, and one of the ways to prevent it is to destroy you..."  This is the point where Ryan stops listening, and shifts into potential combat mode.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2004)

You do realize that someone can compliment you without being sarcastic, right? I mean, someone other than me. Your conspiracy theories were cool.

I love the jarring juxtaposition of teen mall life and superhero melodrama. One team works on finding a Mafia killer, the other goes shopping. Gotta love it.

About John and Sarah, I could take them. Well, maybe. Assuming I won initiative. And I took out Sarah first, since she has mental blast, whereas John uses Telekinesis. Ryan would go down fighting.

And Tokiwong's latest cool cutscene just reveals how much of a creep Tommy really is. Didn't Kelly recently remark that Tommy probably wasn't interested in her? I guess little Tommy gets no respect (not that I can blame him, being named 'Tommy' and all). The best part is that the UN child molester thinks some agency under Kelly's employ blackmails him, rather than Tommy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

I concur I like Victim's theories, excellent material to farm from


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> And Tokiwong's latest cool cutscene just reveals how much of a creep Tommy really is. Didn't Kelly recently remark that Tommy probably wasn't interested in her? I guess little Tommy gets no respect (not that I can blame him, being named 'Tommy' and all). The best part is that the UN child molester thinks some agency under Kelly's employ blackmails him, rather than Tommy.



Kelly really doesn't think that he actually is into her, she knows the effect she has on boys, she just thinks of it in the abstract, for all the sex scandal rumors, she is only 15, almost 16, and has only been with 1 person and he was controlling her mind, so she really is pretty clueless on love and sex and people's feelings.  As far as being woven into the whole blackmail thing, I absolutely love it, it sounds like something the  Kelly thats in the Tabloids would do as opposed to who she really is.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Tommy gets no love


----------



## Victim (Mar 4, 2004)

Tommy seems to be scarier all the time.  He makes Star; we later find out that he can mass produce a Star variant that's about twice as powerful.  When JE attacked the Pantheon, he hacked into a police vehicle and crashed it into a building to provide a distraction and cut off reinforcements.  Now he's got thugs blackmailing people because he desires Kelly.  

I wonder if he got Mark appointed as leader of the team too, since he had a good relationship with Mark and thus could probably manipulate him easiest.  What other events might have a manipulative Tommy behind them?

Between the name "Tommy" and being a young kid, he probably doesn't get the respect he deserves.  Maybe he'll change his name to Voldemort or something.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2004)

Victim did I ever tell you, I enjoy your posts


----------



## Victim (Mar 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Victim did I ever tell you, I enjoy your posts




Yeah, I think so.

Apparently, the JE still hasn't figured out how to defeat Phase.  Wasn't she also in the first Je beta battle too?  Wow, for a non mastermind villain, she has a really long life span.

Now time to ponder some Tommy related theories.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 5, 2004)

Toki, I've got temporary brain death here. Is VSC Tommy's company?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

VSC is not Tommy's company VSC stands for Vanguard Secure Computing


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2004)

Which is definitely NOT, in ANY way, shape, or form related to Tommy's company. I swear. 

Vanguard Secure Computing also, from the cutscenes, appears to have connections to the Overseer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

I feel pleased I get to expand Aris' personality more... and some backstory  ahhhh


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I feel pleased I get to expand Aris' personality more... and some backstory  ahhhh



I hope you don't mind my delving into Kelly's backstory, I hope it does not mess with the evil bunny over-lords and their plans to dominate.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 6, 2004)

*Looks at Tokiwong's avatar*
Evil bunny overlord, indeed. Say, you wouldn't have space for another player in your evil plans, would you?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> *Looks at Tokiwong's avatar*
> Evil bunny overlord, indeed. Say, you wouldn't have space for another player in your evil plans, would you?



 Thanks, I don't know yet still trying to get a handle on who is back for sure before I go and throw new people in... but thanks for the interest


----------



## Mimic (Mar 7, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> *Looks at Tokiwong's avatar*
> Evil bunny overlord, indeed. Say, you wouldn't have space for another player in your evil plans, would you?




If we start bugging Hammerhead he might start up his game again

poke, poke, nudge, nudge...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

Kind of cruel of Anika... Ryan can't eat LOL


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

Hehe, I forgot about that.  We both did, I guess.  HH response should be interesting.


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kind of cruel of Anika... Ryan can't eat LOL




He can.  He justs gets sick if he does, IIRC.  So if Ryan wasn't such a whining baby, he could eat.  He'll get beat on by supervillains, but won't put up with stomach trouble.

Actually, the trouble is that Ryan probably doesn't have a stomach anymore.  Given his immunities and powers, his body seems to run on pure Cosmic Power now.  A CAT scan or MRI of Ryan would probably be pretty freaky.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> He can.  He justs gets sick if he does, IIRC.  So if Ryan wasn't such a whining baby, he could eat.  He'll get beat on by supervillains, but won't put up with stomach trouble.
> 
> Actually, the trouble is that Ryan probably doesn't have a stomach anymore.  Given his immunities and powers, his body seems to run on pure Cosmic Power now.  A CAT scan or MRI of Ryan would probably be pretty freaky.



 I think Ryan is freaky in general


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2004)

As a small aside expect Issue #7 to kick off this week, one more major event to pull off and then we start the next Issue, just think we will be more then halfway to 12 if that means anything


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 7, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> If we start bugging Hammerhead he might start up his game again
> 
> poke, poke, nudge, nudge...



 *Joins in the poking


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2004)

With some advance knowledge of Hammerhead's villains, I can say that it's definitely not in our characters' best interests to have the game start up again.  2 words: Drain CON.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2004)

Heh. I didn't think there was enough interest in my game to restart it, giving Victim's apparent lack of interest as well as having a few others drop as well. I believe the 'advance knowledge' Victim mentions went something like this:

Victim: You know, some powers are just too broken to be used, like Drain Con.
Me: Really? One of my villains used Drain Con with a Fort save. Heh.
Victim: That's just sick.

My view is that Ryan's internal organs still technically exist, but they no longer need to be used. He does't breath, eat, sleep or drink, he's immune to every disease and poison and he can't be affected by critical hits, thus suggesting his internal organs are extraneous. They can't really be gone though...where would they go? 

And just for the record, Ryan hasn't ever really been beaten on by the bad guys. Ryan has failed two damage saves (well, one was a Will save, but it did damage) in his entire life as an Elite, and I've spent Hero points to make both rolls.


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, and then you started complaining about how half the group had Regen and how you needed other strong (scary) villain builds to provide a challenge.

If his organs were superfluous, then Ryan could still eat - he wouldn't need to eat, but his ability to eat would be intact.  Since Ryan becomes ill after eating, his ability to digest food must have been damaged in some way.  IIRC, the effects of this change were immediate, so it's not as if Ryan's digestice track has atrophied since it wasn't being used.  As soon as Ryan got cosmic power, it stopped working.  So something had to happen to them.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 7, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> If his organs were superfluous, then Ryan could still eat - he wouldn't need to eat, but his ability to eat would be intact.  Since Ryan becomes ill after eating, his ability to digest food must have been damaged in some way.




And he can speaks normally, so his respiratory system must be intact too. The ability to keep those running argues for at least some nervous and circulatory system functioning. Could be neat to have someone capture Ryan and remove his brain to see what happens.

But I hasten to add that this is purely intellectual speculation and should not be regarded as a suggestion or request.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2004)

His nervous system would still be functional.  It's still gotta run everything, it's not powered the same way as a normal human's.  He doesn't need to breathe, but he does in order to speak.  Obviously his brain doesn;t need oxygen to survive, it must be kept alive with cosmic power.  He doesn't sleep because he recharges with his cosmic power.  He doesn't have to eat and drink for the same reason.  This would make his digestive organs extranuous and they'd probabaly stop functioning properly after months of disuse.  Thus, he can eat, but it makes him sick.  If he ate as much as a human normally does, he'd probably stop getting getting sick from it after a while.  No reason for him to though, it'd all be waste.

Wow, thinking about it, Ryan's got a lot of free time.  Doesn't have to sleep, doesn't have to make food or eat food, doesn't have to go to the bathroom.  No wonder he's so paranoid, he has nothing to do but sit around and think all day.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 7, 2004)

His organs are probably there but non-functional so when he eats and drinks it has nowhere to go and therefore causing stomache craps and general illness. Sort of like constipation. Of course any food and water would did consume would have to be expelled somehow, more then likely absorded into the body via the cosmic energy, just a heck of a lot slower then the normal way.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Heh. I didn't think there was enough interest in my game to restart it, giving Victim's apparent lack of interest as well as having a few others drop as well.




Well I know of at least 3 that want to play so.

poke, poke, poke...

I can do this all day

poke, poke, poke


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

The stage is nearly set for Issue #7


----------



## Victim (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't think Ryan is going to choose to let himself be captured.  And if he was, then he'd probably have an extra HP to recover.  He could probably self destruct with Cosmic Power too.  It'd be a pretty easy power stunt - he relaxes his unconscious containtment of CP, which destroys his body and probably blows stuff up in the area.  I can see Ryan doing that if he has no other options out of spite.

Not only does Ryan have lots of time to think and worry, he was attacked shortly after getting his powers, IIRC.  That was probably an unhealthy influence, and the repeat attacks have made it worse.  Now he's obsessed with defending himself.

Of course, since Ryan isn't the smartest guy at the institute, he probably has to spend lots of that extra time on his school work.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

I just want to see stuff go boom


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

Maybe he and Kelly could form an up all night group.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah, I mean, how many times has Ryan been attacked in some way? And the sad part is that it's all about him. Having someone attack Mark was, in a way, a welcome relief for him. Except for the whole, 'having your friend nearly killed by an assassin part,' but hey, it gives you something to do on the weekends.

Ryan doesn't spend eight hours a day doing schoolwork, although he does spend a lot of time on it (the important stuff, anyway, like memorizing Pantheon faces). And given how Ryan doesn't like Kelly that much, an all-night group might not go over too well. But having a sparring partner in the gym would be nice, instead of beating the stuffing out of a poor punching bag. IIRC, Ruby doens't need to sleep either. Does she just not need to, or is she incapable, like Ryan. Does Kelly have Immunity: Fatigue as well?

BTW, Ryan probably would center an AoE EB on himself, FF down, if it came to that. But only if it came to that, and he didn't think anyone would come to rescue him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, I mean, how many times has Ryan been attacked in some way? And the sad part is that it's all about him. Having someone attack Mark was, in a way, a welcome relief for him. Except for the whole, 'having your friend nearly killed by an assassin part,' but hey, it gives you something to do on the weekends.
> 
> Ryan doesn't spend eight hours a day doing schoolwork, although he does spend a lot of time on it (the important stuff, anyway, like memorizing Pantheon faces). And given how Ryan doesn't like Kelly that much, an all-night group might not go over too well. But having a sparring partner in the gym would be nice, instead of beating the stuffing out of a poor punching bag. IIRC, Ruby doens't need to sleep either. Does she just not need to, or is she incapable, like Ryan. Does Kelly have Immunity: Fatigue as well?
> 
> BTW, Ryan probably would center an AoE EB on himself, FF down, if it came to that. But only if it came to that, and he didn't think anyone would come to rescue him.



 Just one more scene to end with and this issue will close... so hopefully some time this week a new issue will hit the stands


----------



## Victim (Mar 8, 2004)

The way Ryan and Kelly fight, there might not be much left of the gym after the sparring match.  BOOM!! Kelly fires 2 area attacks or 2 snares that mess the place up.  POW! Ryan hits Kelly with enough force to send her through the wall.  And that's just the first round. 

Kelly has immunity to exhaustion.

Since I was looking at the character sheets, I noticed a couple of things.  First of all, Ryan doesn't qualify for Talented after the errata - he needs to change his skills around I guess.  Cassandra took dual damage as an extra, not a stunt.  Also, she only seemed to take the default powers as extras - she could save some points by consolidating some of them.  Shock Trooper Training and Elite Physique might be larger powers that encapsulate her current powers.  I would be happy help revise Cassie so that she functions like a badass elite martial artist - like that Honor guy.  Finally, perhaps Kelly's weakness could be changed to reflect her current implanted personality problem, instead of the trance on powerful natural phenomenon weakness.  And the Vulnerability to Mental powers seems somewhat cheesy: Kelly had a +0 save against Mental powers to begin with (10 WIS, no feats or amazing save) so the weakness doesn't really affect her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> The way Ryan and Kelly fight, there might not be much left of the gym after the sparring match.  BOOM!! Kelly fires 2 area attacks or 2 snares that mess the place up.  POW! Ryan hits Kelly with enough force to send her through the wall.  And that's just the first round.
> 
> Kelly has immunity to exhaustion.
> 
> Since I was looking at the character sheets, I noticed a couple of things.  First of all, Ryan doesn't qualify for Talented after the errata - he needs to change his skills around I guess.  Cassandra took dual damage as an extra, not a stunt.  Also, she only seemed to take the default powers as extras - she could save some points by consolidating some of them.  Shock Trooper Training and Elite Physique might be larger powers that encapsulate her current powers.  I would be happy help revise Cassie so that she functions like a badass elite martial artist - like that Honor guy.  Finally, perhaps Kelly's weakness could be changed to reflect her current implanted personality problem, instead of the trance on powerful natural phenomenon weakness.  And the Vulnerability to Mental powers seems somewhat cheesy: Kelly had a +0 save against Mental powers to begin with (10 WIS, no feats or amazing save) so the weakness doesn't really affect her.



 Victim you are the new Official M&M Master  thanks buddy, yeah Cassie needs a little work to be like Honor


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

As far as the Trance flaw, I was trying to work it out like M did on Gen X.  I guess it just hasn't come up yet.

As far as turning the multi-personality thing into a weakness, I really don't want any point for it or anything, thats why I am defining it more on my own, though I wouldn't mind it being part of the plot, or Tokitaking control over some of the more Neuroish actions.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As far as the Trance flaw, I was trying to work it out like M did on Gen X.  I guess it just hasn't come up yet.
> 
> As far as turning the multi-personality thing into a weakness, I really don't want any point for it or anything, thats why I am defining it more on my own, though I wouldn't mind it being part of the plot, or Tokitaking control over some of the more Neuroish actions.



 LOL you probably know more about Neuro then I do, your doing fine yourself, you let me take over bad things will likely happen... hmm that sounds like a good thing to me


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL you probably know more about Neuro then I do, your doing fine yourself, you let me take over bad things will likely happen... hmm that sounds like a good thing to me



Lets see, I was thinking that he was kind of a creep, He has mind-control with a few extras like possession, and an extra to make people forget what they have done, he has little impulse control, he loves to play jokes on people, along the lines of making people forget that they haven't put on clothes and send them out on their day.  He's just a big old jerk.  

He most likely would have had sex with Kelly just because he could, just to get off on a feeling of power.  He believed in the inherent supperiority of Elites, and that he was superior to other elits.  He does things just to reinforce that feeling, like leaving little quirks in people he has affected.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Lets see, I was thinking that he was kind of a creep, He has mind-control with a few extras like possession, and an extra to make people forget what they have done, he has little impulse control, he loves to play jokes on people, along the lines of making people forget that they haven't put on clothes and send them out on their day.  He's just a big old jerk.
> 
> He most likely would have had sex with Kelly just because he could, just to get off on a feeling of power.  He believed in the inherent supperiority of Elites, and that he was superior to other elits.  He does things just to reinforce that feeling, like leaving little quirks in people he has affected.



 All good reasons to kill him, he was very much counter productive to the cause


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2004)

Like Rei "Collateral Damage" Phoenix? That creep is going down if Ryan ever catches up with him. Or Kelly. Or Mark. Or Anika. Or anyone else who was at his scene of devastation.

The problem with the Quirk: Trance flaw is that it would virtually never come up...compared to most Flaws, which show up all the time. IF Kelly ever encounters a huge storm or big hole in the ground (the Grand Canyon), she could easily spend a Hero Point to negate the effects for the scene. It's kinda like free points.

I knew about the problem with Talented, and the next time I got some PP I would have asked to switch some points around, moving my ranks of Diplomacy (what's the difference between -5 and -3 anyway?) to Spot and Listen.  Oh yeah, would taking the Power Stunt Energy Blast (Extra: Area, Flaw: Tiring) be too cheesy?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

So just make the trigger of the trance broader, I don't mind, I was just trying to model it after a Generation X character.  I don't care what actally triggers it, I want it as a byproduct of the psychic tampering that was done on her.


----------



## Victim (Mar 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Victim you are the new Official M&M Master  thanks buddy, yeah Cassie needs a little work to be like Honor




Imagine what I could do if I actually had the rules.  

Mark seems to have only recorded 5 XP total, while Ryan and John have tons more.

My current idea for Cassandra loses +2 on Balance and requires 7 XP.  I think she equals or exceeds the current version in every other respect.  Since Cassandra joined right after issue one, that should still leave her with a few XP.  I'll put it up if people want to see it.

If the scope of the Trance flaw was expanded to include less extreme weather effects, then it might be more applicable.

Hammerhead, that power stunt might be more reasonable if Ryan's Fortitude save didn't run between +11 to +13 in fights.  There's only a small chance of failure.  If I were you, I'd save my XP for bumping up Cosmic Power.  Just buy another hero point since you use extra effort all the time.

IIRC, Phase said they were planning on killing Neuro - part of their purge thing, I guess.  I wonder what Kelly'd be like if the Pantheon got to her and Neuro before the JE.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 8, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Imagine what I could do if I actually had the rules.
> 
> Mark seems to have only recorded 5 XP total, while Ryan and John have tons more.




Hm. I have no idea how that happened. I mean I bumped Super-Speed so it's not like 5 is all I ever had.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

Phase said she had already killed Neuro.  I don't know that she would be any different if she went with Pantheon first, by that time Neuro had already screwed around with her mind a lot, although I guess he could have repaired it and just left a pre-disposition towards Elite superiority, although it would not have been such a stretch as she before the whole episode had a superiority complex.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2004)

Hehe! I love the Tiring/Super Con comboniation. It's so cheap!

BTW, Phase said Neuro was already dead. I don't believe her...it seems like just the thing to say to his victim. Phase is also on the people to kill list...it must be infuriating for JEB to lose to a group of punk kids though.


----------



## Victim (Mar 8, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Hm. I have no idea how that happened. I mean I bumped Super-Speed so it's not like 5 is all I ever had.




I thought you started with rank 8 superspeed.  Maybe the rogue's gallery sheet isn't the current one.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> BTW, Phase said Neuro was already dead. I don't believe her...it seems like just the thing to say to his victim.




Why does this make me smile?


----------



## Samnell (Mar 9, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> I thought you started with rank 8 superspeed.  Maybe the rogue's gallery sheet isn't the current one.




I did start with 8 speed, and upped to 9. Must have updated the sheet in the OOC thread instead of the sheet in RG.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 9, 2004)

Huh? We're PL 9 already?


----------



## Samnell (Mar 9, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Huh? We're PL 9 already?




We've been since the last or second to last time we got XP. We were within 3 points for a whole thread previously. That's one of the main reasons I asked Toki if I could keep my XP if Mark bought it during the fight with Honor.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

Different people have different PLs. So Ryan, Mar, and any other Original Character probably are PL9.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you sure? Toki generally gives us 3 XP each issue, with the exception of issue 1, where we got 2 XP. By my count, we have a couple of PP to go before making PL 9. I think we've accumulated 13 PP so far. I mean, here are the points I've spent:

Str: +2 (From 16 to 18)
Power Stunt: Dual Damage
Power Stunt: Healing

Right? I remember I got an influx of points with the erratta, which I used to buy two points of base attack and Heroic Surge, but those are the only points I remember spending.

I also think my character is sheet is incorrect, with regards to the cost of my Cosmic Power. It costs 8pp/level; I bought two extras, two disadvantages, and two power stunts. Total Cost: 8 x 8 +4 = 68, not 76.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

I believe you have about 3 points to go till PL 9


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm currently at 131 power points, according to my sheet I have on my local hard drive.  4 points away.  So I suspect that the mighty Tokiwong is correct (first time for everything   )


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

my next post will be wrapping up a few loose ends, and that will end the Issue 

Issue #7 sometime tomorrow, oh by the way, 3 XP for everyone


----------



## Samnell (Mar 10, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I believe you have about 3 points to go till PL 9




Looks as though. I must be misremembering my bumping speed up. Probably something to do with having saved up enough PP to do so, plus intervening time. I'll copy over the most recent version of Mark from the OOC thread to the Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 10, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> my next post will be wrapping up a few loose ends, and that will end the Issue
> 
> Issue #7 sometime tomorrow, oh by the way, 3 XP for everyone




w00t! Now I have to figure out what to spend them on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

For no specific reason I just want to say yay my wireless connection for my laptop 

I can post like it was meant to be done in front of my TV


----------



## Victim (Mar 10, 2004)

XP as of issue two.

Billy Bowen (Set Harth): 5 points (125/135)
John Stenson (Aust Meliamne): 3 points (125/135)
James Miller (Sen-Udo-Mal): 5 points (125/135)
Mark McNamara (Samnell): 3* points (125/135)
Olivia Cromwell (Thain): 1 points (123/135)
Ryan Prolaski (Hammerhead): 5 points (125/135)
Cassandra Prophet (Kain): 3 points (123/135)

At the end of #4, *6* pp were awarded to cover issues 3 and 4.  I can't find the XP from part 5 - the OOC thread kind of exploded around that point due to new characters, discussion about the assassin, etc.  But a 3 point for part would be consistent with the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you Victim, your awesome, you get like 500 XP for kicking ass


----------



## Aenion (Mar 10, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan doesn't spend eight hours a day doing schoolwork, although he does spend a lot of time on it (the important stuff, anyway, like memorizing Pantheon faces). And given how Ryan doesn't like Kelly that much, an all-night group might not go over too well. But having a sparring partner in the gym would be nice, instead of beating the stuffing out of a poor punching bag. IIRC, Ruby doens't need to sleep either. Does she just not need to, or is she incapable, like Ryan. Does Kelly have Immunity: Fatigue as well?




Finally read this, Ruby can sleep it just doesn't happen very often, mostly only when she's had a great day and she's feeling very relaxed, i.e. the night after the dance, to most people she appears to be dead when she sleeps (not breathing will do that to a person).

She would probably make a great sparring partner for Ryan as she can take quite a punch.

Unlike Ryan she is completely incapable of taking food or drink, she can still taste but that's where it stops. All of her internal organs have turned to stone too. She's just a rock, albeit a mobile and reasonably attractive one and easily worth her weight in gold


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

*Questions for the Editor*

If you got any questions about our recent issue please ask away!  Next Issue starts the first part of a three-issue story arc called _Innocence Lost_, a big story arc, with some big surprises!  Leading up to our exciting countdown to issue #10!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2004)

Dear editor,

Is it true that Kelly might actually like girls?  Is there any possibility of her hooking up with Aris, and what about Tommy?  Is there any chance for him to have his desire reciprocated?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Dear editor,
> 
> Is it true that Kelly might actually like girls?  Is there any possibility of her hooking up with Aris, and what about Tommy?  Is there any chance for him to have his desire reciprocated?



 Shalimar,

Well you bring up two good questions, and I will try to answer them as best as I can.  Kelly does indeed like women, but not in the norml sense, as hs been stated tht part tht likes girls is Neruo still inside her mind.  How much that has affected her normal tendencies will be revealed in due time.  But rest assured the Neuro issue is going to come to a head real soon!

As far as her and Aris, I can't say.  Aris is actually quite the spoiled girl, and knows what she wants.  But then again she isn't from Earth: Legacy either and one mut wonder what she will do hen she goes back to her own world!  Which brings up some issues for Kal and Karen... hmm stay tuned for that one True Beleiver!

And finally Tommy, well since the idea for a Tommy mini-series is on hold, you will just have to see.  Could thre be something there, maybe, but I can't reveal anything yet, hat is all part of the _Innocence Lost_ story arc.  So if you really want to know you will stay tuned!

- The Editor


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> And finally Tommy, well since the idea for a Tommy mini-series is on hold, you will just have to see.  Could thre be something there, maybe, but I can't reveal anything yet, hat is all part of the _Innocence Lost_ story arc.  So if you really want to know you will stay tuned!
> 
> - The Editor




Well, I think we've found out the answer to the old question: "is Tommy evil?"  

How much do the enhanced Star robots that the UN is buying cost?

When is Yoshi going to run out of money?

Where are the stats for Charles?  He rocks.

When will updated Super-Sarah stats be available?  Looks like she got Astral Projection.

Was Rei (or was it Tyler) captured along with Synapse and Bishop?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Well, I think we've found out the answer to the old question: "is Tommy evil?"
> 
> How much do the enhanced Star robots that the UN is buying cost?
> 
> ...




Victim,

Tommy is so misunderstood is all I am saying to that one.

The cost is far, for the "Star" robots, is cheaper then the alternative... of course... that my not make sense till the story arc for _Innocence Lost_ is revealed.  Of course I may have said too much already.  There is  preview of the story in the latest Wizard magazine.

Yoshi has too much money, but well... when you got credibility, money is easy to come by.  Of course it may not be running out of money, as it is the debt he may or may not be accumluating. 

Stats for Charles I think I made some, but I would need to check my notes  but we are so glad his character has been so well recieved.  We hope to have him stick round a few more issues.  This goes hand in hand with "Super-Sarah" and her newfound burgeoning powers.  More to be revealed in _Innocence Lost_.

And no Rei was not captured; Synapse, Bishop, Granite, and Vigil were captured, more info to be revealed in _Innocence Lost_.  Yes we are aware some of these names have yet to see screen time, but they will 

Stay tuned True Beleiver!

- The Editor


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2004)

Dear Editor,

Will we ever see any of those elites Mark promised to get off the UN rolls in action? Any more Sakura Red?

-A. Reader


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2004)

Dear Editor,

Is there a cross-dimensional trip planned to Kal and Aris's world?

Earlier a possible trip to Japan or China was considered; is such a trip still planned, or was Legacy's journey to Chinatown enough?

When will Legacy be involved in real missions, not involving personal vendettas?

Who would win in a fight, Ryan Praloski or the Elite hitman known as Honor?

When will the members of the Insitute 'wise up' to Tommy's schemings? How dense can they be?

Is anyone at the Institute a good dancer?


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2004)

Say Toki,

With all the confusion over XP I just wanted to make sure Mark's current rogues' gallery figures are correct before I go into spending or banking the new stuff. I've got him up right here, entirely up to date except for the last issue's award so far as I know:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=877634&postcount=8


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Dear Editor,
> 
> Will we ever see any of those elites Mark promised to get off the UN rolls in action? Any more Sakura Red?
> 
> -A. Reader




A. Reader,

We just might see them, we might not.  And of course she is in rehabilitation, so she will be back of course.  You can't keep a good girl down!

- The Editor


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Say Toki,
> 
> With all the confusion over XP I just wanted to make sure Mark's current rogues' gallery figures are correct before I go into spending or banking the new stuff. I've got him up right here, entirely up to date except for the last issue's award so far as I know:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=877634&postcount=8





Looks good Mark, roll with it


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Finally the next issue is up with a Teaser comic from Wizard  Issue #7


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dear Editor,
> 
> Is there a cross-dimensional trip planned to Kal and Aris's world?
> 
> ...




Hammerhead,

To answer your first question, is it planned, yes there is one planned, perhaps.  Just stay tuned to _Innocence Lost_ for the details!

Is such a trip still planned, of course we love Field Trips here at Evil Toki Comics!

Legacy will be doing legit some work soon enough, but I am not sure if I am at liberty to divulge at this time!

We like Ryan, we like Honor, in a stand up fight, we don't know.  But Paragon could own them both 

Tommy is scheming?

Oh and Cassie is the best dancer of course, but Kelly is close behind her.

- The Editor


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2004)

Eh...I don't know about Paragon "owning" Ryan. Both Ryan and Paragon can be exceedingly difficult to hit. However, Paragon relies on Super Strength for offense, and Super Dexterity, combined with Evasion, for defense. Paragon could very well kill himself on Ryan's Energy Field, and a vew Area Energy Blasts could inflict quite a bit of damage on the popular elite, being unable to use Evasion to dodge them. Of course, he would make his Reflex saves, but he still would have to make DC 19 Damage saves each time. My money would still be on Paragon, but I think the odds would be a lot closer than you'd think.

What is No Return? Is it some process that reverses the effects of the "Legacy Virus?" (Is that copyrighted by Marvel?) However, it appears to be quite detrimental to whoever it's applied to, as the UN expressed concern over giving it to Pantheon. Interesting...the UN seems to become a greater and greater 'bad guy' as things develop.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2004)

Just updated Mark for his shiny new PL. More speed! More charisma! More angst!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> What is No Return? Is it some process that reverses the effects of the "Legacy Virus?" (Is that copyrighted by Marvel?) However, it appears to be quite detrimental to whoever it's applied to, as the UN expressed concern over giving it to Pantheon. Interesting...the UN seems to become a greater and greater 'bad guy' as things develop.




Not answering that first question, but I will say that there will be more and more revelations and twists as thi story arc goes along


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> What is No Return? Is it some process that reverses the effects of the "Legacy Virus?" (Is that copyrighted by Marvel?) However, it appears to be quite detrimental to whoever it's applied to, as the UN expressed concern over giving it to Pantheon. Interesting...the UN seems to become a greater and greater 'bad guy' as things develop.




My theory: No Return is basically the Marvel Legacy Virus; a biological weapon designed to eliminate elites (or at least thin the herd) but leave humans alone. Puts a whole new level of meaning into the UN's special interest in Ryan and Cassie.

Of course NR could be a group heading for a whole set of protocols designed to control elites. Suppose the virus is one, Tommy's army of Star Destroyers is another, and designated hit elites, er UN sponsored teams, are a third.

But the real question: who loses the titular innocence? I don't think Mark has any left to misplace.


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2004)

With 500 XP, I'm over PL 30.  Take that Overseer.

The whole school seems like a lab for studying elites.  I would say that your characters are screwed when the UN hit squads come after you.  However, you guys are one of the hit squards - like Sammel was saying.  But that guy's remark about less useful segements of the population is cold - so they'd probably drop you once the other Elites are contained.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL true it was cold... I am surprised Victim, I thought you would have more to say LOL


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2004)

I was going to say more, but then I read the comments that I missed.  Much of what I was planning on saying was redundant.

It seems weird that they called the team Legacy.  I guess that's so information like project names and so forth is covered by the existence of the Legacy team.

Also, I wonder what the infection vectors are for the virus.  You'd think that people in Mudaba Adin would have higher chances of being infected due to the # of elites from the school wandering around.  And a virus completely at home only in human hosts seems suspicious.  Someone maybe designed it that way and released it.  

Also, Cardinal probably isn't infected with the virus either, since her powers seemed to be like Ryan's.  Someone with super smarts, precognition and Transmutation could probably accomplish quite a bit.

If there's a 17% error range, why does Hubado state the estimated number of elites down to the ones place.  He clearly doesn't have enough precision to make that kind of statement.  Significant figures.

No Return probably doesn't just kill someone.  If they have to use it on people they're already caught (Pantheon prisoners), then they could just kill them the normal way, you know.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't remember too much about this from my stats class, but isn't a 17% margin of error effectively worthless?

Good thought about the name of team, Victim. I had wondered why we're called that too.

However, just because Elites are infected with it does not mean they spread it. Apparently, the virus only activates in certain conditions: an abnormal prescence of select hormones in the body (caused by puberty, when Elite powers develop) and some effect of high stress, such as blood pressure, other hormones/enzymes, etc. It could be that this virus is only spread when it becomes active, or other creatures act as a carrier.

They were talking about using the Pantheon members as tests, so it could be that No Return does in fact kill them. Or it could take away their powers, but I can't see any real reason not to use it on captured criminals in that case.

It has also been said that Ryan was 'identical' to Cardinal, whatever that means. It could very well be that the Cosmic Power is from another source than the Legacy Virus. Does that mean I'm immune to Drains?

I wonder why someone would want to genetically engineer Cassandra; in the future, everyone would be an Elite anyway, according to Dr. Hudabo's figures. So why create sub-par Elites? Why not just have kids? Unless, of course, No Return is used and the Elite population drops like a ton of bricks. It could be that the other alternative (compared to Star) is the production of Cassandras.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL 17% I will never create a post so late in the evening... i had a feeling that didn't make sense oh well... our editors thought it was


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll put Valkyrie's 3 points into +1 BAB, Toki.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I'll put Valkyrie's 3 points into +1 BAB, Toki.




Looks good all character updates need to be done by Sunday Morning Central Time or something.  If not made by then, they are banked


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2004)

In that future, there were 3 factions fighting: the Bastion, the Pantheon, and the Overseer.  The Bastion was the human side - they had the Star robots.  Since the Star army went into production, it's likely that at least some part of No Return was implemented too.  The damage to elite populations would probably slow the spread of the disease, since there'd be fewer infected people to spread it.  Also, the division into armed camps would probably minimize contact between elites and baselines, further reducing the infection rate.  So that's why there's still humans.

Cassandra wasn't really created to produce 1 elite - she was mass produced.  Since the elite population presumeably suffered from No Return and constant fighting, they needed reinforcements.  Some elites would also be removed from the breeding population by virtue of their powers - I don't think Ruby would be able to reproduce for example.  Additionally, successive generations of pure elites might not work out so well eventually - they might get freakier and less human each generation.  Also, engineering an elite from the ground up let's you pick out their powers. If you want front line soldiers and commandos, you might not want to trust dumb luck to provide your troops.

Actually, 17% doesn't seem to bad considering they have to extrapolate unregistered elites from registered ones.  Normally, a poll might take a few percent error from sampling and such.  However, the UN has lots less to work with - it'd be kind of like figuring out how many people are going to vote for one canidate based only on how many people are voting for another.

Legacy might also progress in stages somewhat.  In some cases, it might only partially rewrite the person's DNA.  They don't get any powers, but the alterations might affect their children or something.  Some people get hit with the virus and get powers soon, while others fight it off completely.  THink of it this way:  the people most susceptible, the ones who would normally die or require lots of emergency medical attention, are the ones who get powers quickly - like the Miracle Man guy in 2004.  Some people can fight off the disease and get nothing.  

Also, adults seem to get powers as well.  IIRC, the first elite was 34 or something.  The elites getting their powers around puberty are probably coming from children of infected parents or something.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

As an aside this brings up another subject on the virtue of humanity in Legacy.  I had a short discussion with Shalimar about this, and she seemed to assume that all elites are intrinsically human.  I as a GM have tried to make no statement either way on this matter and leave it subjective, to the players.

Because in th end, we can all agree that baselines are human.  But are they more or less human then say Ryan, or Karen?  Or is Karen more human then Cassie, or vice versa?  Are elites still human?  What is the determining factor for that humanity?

Although in the interlude, the UN seems to have a definition of what constitutes humanity and what does not, I am just curious as to how the players and obervers feel about this idea?  I have touched on it a few times, and so have the players, what do you think?  Are elites human or are they something else, or does it even matter?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

A human with a virus is still human, no matter what it does to them physiologically.  At least that's one side of the arguement.  This virus seems to make fundimental and radical changes to the person's genes, which effectively does make them something other than homo sapien.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Although in the interlude, the UN seems to have a definition of what constitutes humanity and what does not, I am just curious as to how the players and obervers feel about this idea?  I have touched on it a few times, and so have the players, what do you think?  Are elites human or are they something else, or does it even matter?




A philosophical question.  It's not even on Mark's radar. Of course all the elites are human, including people who don't eat and who have entirely superfluous biology like Ryan. But Mark hasn't looked at Ryan's phisiology and he's not at all science-minded. If someone were to present an argument to the contrary to him I'm not sure how he'd respond. 

I rather like the idea and would like to explore it, though. It's not something Mark would think about on his own, but if prompted he'd mull it over. He considers Ryan and Star effectively human as a sort of _fait accompli_ but I don't know if he'd immediately give that status to someone he didn't know who was visibly inhuman. Star certainly didn't start out there, but he's taken to thinking of her as a real girl.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

The only way this matters at all in regards to Anika, is if someone tries to tell her that her powers have nothing to do with her faith.  And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The only way this matters at all in regards to Anika, is if someone tries to tell her that her powers have nothing to do with her faith.  And that's all I have to say about that.



 Well of course... Anika is special too... in a delusional kind of way...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> He considers Ryan and Star effectively human as a sort of _fait accompli_ but I don't know if he'd immediately give that status to someone he didn't know who was visibly inhuman. Star certainly didn't start out there, but he's taken to thinking of her as a real girl.




Glad you brought up Star, I mean knowing that she was built, and is an android and he still considers human, is interesting.  I like Sar personally, was not sure how she worked out but her character is fun, and the fact she seems to have ingrained herself with the students is interesting...

Perhaps humanity is subjective?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Perhaps humanity is subjective?




Sociologically speaking, looks that way.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

I just know that I like pie.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd say that humanity is subjective, whereas belonging to _homo sapiens_ is objective. However, lines between species are very fuzzy scientifically, so everything isn't exactly cut-and-dried. Humanity comes from acting like a person and having a soul...so a robot with emotions, such as Star, would be human. Is Ruby less 'human' than baselines? Well, her appearance, physiology, etc. are all certainly different...but her mind and soul are identical.

Ryan certainly considers himself human, and not as some homo superior as espoused by the X-Men. Ryan also doesn't like the term 'baseline,' or anything that separates Elites from normal humans. In his mind, Elites are simply humans with cool, advantageous powers.

Anika's crazy, of course, but certainly less so than psychics, faith healers, and those guys who channel the spirits of the dead. Her powers actually work, even if she thinks Odin gave them to her. Crazy Scandanavians...they believe in faeries too.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, it's tough to refute she's maybe a bit mentally imbalanced (for me, not her ).  But she used her faith to deal with her past the same way Mark uses his swimming to deal with his problems.  The problem is that she ties her newfound powers in with her faith so that now, to her, they're one and the same.  To tell her differently doesn't go over well, because she'd take the assertion that her powers aren't tied to her faith as an assertion that her faith is both false and misplaced.  And she still subconsciously believes that without her faith, she not a very good person, even though she's done a lot of emotional growing in the past year.

So she's got a few issues?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

I think every student has issues... some more then others...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 11, 2004)

How can you be sure that it's not her faith that gives Anika her powers, faith is a very powerful force. "Faith can move mountains" is what my father always says.

Her powers might be there but it could take her faith to tap it. Which leads to an interesting question, if she lost her faith would she still have her powers?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> How can you be sure that it's not her faith that gives Anika her powers, faith is a very powerful force. "Faith can move mountains" is what my father always says.
> 
> Her powers might be there but it could take her faith to tap it. Which leads to an interesting question, if she lost her faith would she still have her powers?



 Technically yes, but the Faith is a crutch, that allows her to tap into that power, but she could always do it, if she ever got pass that crutch... she is infected afterall


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Her powers might be there but it could take her faith to tap it. Which leads to an interesting question, if she lost her faith would she still have her powers?




Better question might be, if she lost her faith, would she want to use her powers?


----------



## Aenion (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks good all character updates need to be done by Sunday Morning Central Time or something.  If not made by then, they are banked




I'll use Ruby's 5 points for:

3 points for +1 BAB
2 points for +2 Constitution


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

Got it Aenion  whew... that was a alot of info for Mark and I still have more stuff to inundate him with


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

I had a good chuckle imagining Mark's reaction to a lot of that.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 12, 2004)

Just out of curiosity how much does the general public know? The comet passes by and poof elites appear but what explaination was given? Cosmic Rays? alien spores, some sort of unique element that gave certain people powers?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

The public beleives that some element with the comic gave people powers, but the official explanation has never been given... and at this point, won't be given lest there is a wolrdwide panic...

"My son will not go to that school where that elite is teahcing lest he get infected..." kind of stuff... not to mention... the ammo they could give Pantheon... its well, a  nasty thing  hell most Elites don't even know the official explanation besides those select few on the UNJE, perhaps Paragon and the Scientist, Mr. McCallister knows, the staff at the school, and maybe a select few outside that, Tommy perhaps being one of them...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah, since no one wants to become an Elite. I mean, you get the whole suite of cool powers and few people end up freakified like Ryan or Ruby. I bet Cardinal knows though. I'd imagine she knows quite a bit...what I wouldn't give for a nice sit-down chat with her, assuming things don't break down into violence.

FYI, I'm going on Spring Break next week. My Internet Access will be limited. I can still get on, just not keep up with my current pace of several posts per day. 

Also, would it be possible to switch out one flaw for another with Cosmic Power? It wouldn't be a significant change, since my f/x has always been blatantly Obvious. By taking the Obvious Flaw, I'd like to remove the No Transmutations Flaw I took at character creation. If not, no big deal, I just thought I should match my flaws with my descriptions, and plus turning guns to ice is undoubtedly cool. I really liked the NPC Neutron in Project: Daedalus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, since no one wants to become an Elite. I mean, you get the whole suite of cool powers and few people end up freakified like Ryan or Ruby. I bet Cardinal knows though. I'd imagine she knows quite a bit...what I wouldn't give for a nice sit-down chat with her, assuming things don't break down into violence.




Sure many would want to be elites... but many others would be scared... its a Catch 22, and besides it is not so much the rabble but the people in power who want to maintain that power there is a slight but distinct difference that are keeping this under wraps for their own benefit 




			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> FYI, I'm going on Spring Break next week. My Internet Access will be limited. I can still get on, just not keep up with my current pace of several posts per day.
> 
> Also, would it be possible to switch out one flaw for another with Cosmic Power? It wouldn't be a significant change, since my f/x has always been blatantly Obvious. By taking the Obvious Flaw, I'd like to remove the No Transmutations Flaw I took at character creation. If not, no big deal, I just thought I should match my flaws with my descriptions, and plus turning guns to ice is undoubtedly cool. I really liked the NPC Neutron in Project: Daedalus.




Noted, and sounds good have fun dude.  And that does not seem like a problem with me, go for it.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> As Karen walks down the hall to join Claire, she spots Star and Anika, talking with each other.  Star sees Karen and waves, “Hi Karen, how are you this morning?” the android says in a soft voice.




Whoops, apologies to Aenion and Toki.  I saw this but somehow forgot about it.  My bad.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, would it be possible to switch out one flaw for another with Cosmic Power? It wouldn't be a significant change, since my f/x has always been blatantly Obvious. By taking the Obvious Flaw, I'd like to remove the No Transmutations Flaw I took at character creation. If not, no big deal, I just thought I should match my flaws with my descriptions, and plus turning guns to ice is undoubtedly cool. I really liked the NPC Neutron in Project: Daedalus.




Oooh, you should see the PC Neutron in EPIC, he's even cooler. 

Right after Green Lantern and Spidey, I was a big fan of Firestorm.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 13, 2004)

Yea, I can see why they wouldn't tell the general public the truth but you would figure that they would have to give some sort of explaination. If they didn't you would figure that the rumors would be worse then the truth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea, I can see why they wouldn't tell the general public the truth but you would figure that they would have to give some sort of explaination. If they didn't you would figure that the rumors would be worse then the truth.




Sure... the comet saturated the planet with strange materials.. they reacted and some people got powers and others didn't


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoops, apologies to Aenion and Toki.  I saw this but somehow forgot about it.  My bad.




No problem it will just add to Ruby's insecurity


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> No problem it will just add to Ruby's insecurity




Good job, Anika probably was focusing on something else at the time.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 16, 2004)

> -As a precaution it is advised that sterilization techniques be imposed on elites without knowledge, to keep the population down, explosion of population without proper control is expected in five years, Stage 1 is already in progress elites at UN sponsored training facilities have undergone sterilization procedures and have begun to monitor the patients, so far no ill affects have been observed
> 
> -Stage 2 will consist of testing the general populace for a variant strain of “cancer”, infected carriers will be sterilized, as needed.




That's a lot to drop on poor Mark. Not even eighteen and already shooting blanks. And here he thought it was all those tight swimsuits.

Going to have to think a bit on how he'll take this.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> That's a lot to drop on poor Mark. Not even eighteen and already shooting blanks. And here he thought it was all those tight swimsuits.
> 
> Going to have to think a bit on how he'll take this.



 Mark just made the Inner Circle  he is now Big Brother


----------



## Samnell (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark just made the Inner Circle  he is now Big Brother




Hm. Vidkun Quisling or Daniel Ellsberg? Quisling or Ellsberg...

Going to have to wait until I finish a poli sci paper due today, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2004)

This is wrong on soo many levels.  When this gets out, and eventually it will, the UN signed its Death Warrant.  Not only are you sterilizing kids, your doing it without permission, or their knowledge.  Turning elites into second class citizens, and these second class citizens are tough enough to topple the government if they get pissed, I can't imagine a better way to piss people off.  The other thing that this puts me in mind of is one of those World War 2 Dictators, can't remember which one, he had people say Heil a lot though.

I cannot imagine that the Elites on the council like Doctor Hudabo would go for neuturing themselves and every child and teeager that is under their protection.  I just don't get how any Elite could go along with the forced Sterilization of all other Elites, just because they are different from baselines.  Seems like the ELites who know that this is happening should have a different point of view then the base-lines.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Obviously some people, i.e. elites, beleive it is worth the cost, of course even Hitler was a Jew... so who knows?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> This is wrong on soo many levels. When this gets out, and eventually it will, the UN signed its Death Warrant. Not only are you sterilizing kids, your doing it without permission, or their knowledge. Turning elites into second class citizens, and these second class citizens are tough enough to topple the government if they get pissed, I can't imagine a better way to piss people off. The other thing that this puts me in mind of is one of those World War 2 Dictators, can't remember which one, he had people say Heil a lot though.




I had a similar reaction to this news.  If rumors are correct, though, then how did Isabelle get pregnant?  Hmmm.

Congrats to Kelly, that's likely the record for shortest membership on a hero team in comic history.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2004)

I was talkig with Toki the entire time I was writing it, I delted the post and redid it 5 times, this last time was the mildest and I decided to not fight against Kelly's wishes, cause she would so go postal on Raptor's ass, so I went for a happy medium, but does that term really apply?

As far as Isabelle and Billy, I am betting on Doctor Hudabo giving all of the students a Placebo, or at most, a temporary birth control type thing.  I just cannot see an Elite who is charged with the wellfare of so many kids just sterilizing all of them, especially since he is just like them, his perspective would be different, he wouldn't see it as humanity ending, more likely as continuing in a different manner.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I had a similar reaction to this news.  If rumors are correct, though, then how did Isabelle get pregnant?  Hmmm.
> 
> Congrats to Kelly, that's likely the record for shortest membership on a hero team in comic history.




How do you know they are talking about the Legacy training facility? I know if I wanted to preform some illegal expriments I wouldn't do it at a place that was getting a lot of media coverage.

All that work trying to get into the team just to quit 5 minutes later... very funny


----------



## Agamon (Mar 17, 2004)

There are only two.  And Barcelona gets it's share of media coverage.  JE:B had a widely covered visit there.  And Anika's been to both of them, so she's certain to be as barren as the Siberian wastelands.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> There are only two. And Barcelona gets it's share of media coverage. JE:B had a widely covered visit there. And Anika's been to both of them, so she's certain to be as barren as the Siberian wastelands.



Just have her pray to Bauldar for healing, I mean, with all the elite's with healing powers, I'm sure one soewhere must be able to heal it in some manner.  It would be pretty funny if Ryan healing Billy and Isabel at some point had screwed up the sterilization.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> There are only two.  And Barcelona gets it's share of media coverage.  JE:B had a widely covered visit there.  And Anika's been to both of them, so she's certain to be as barren as the Siberian wastelands.




Ahh yes Barcelona, and JEB Issue #1, Tommy's first appearance as a hacker extraordinare...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Just have her pray to Bauldar for healing, I mean, with all the elite's with healing powers, I'm sure one soewhere must be able to heal it in some manner.  It would be pretty funny if Ryan healing Billy and Isabel at some point had screwed up the sterilization.




Nah, Healing only heals injuries.  Regeneration might work, unless its done it such a way that the body believes its a natural occurance.

In fact, we don't know how they're doing it...hmmm some more.

And didn't HH say he'd pop in once in a while this week?  How dare he enjoy a week off, he's holding up the game!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Poor guy is partying it up Spring Break stylee I think...


----------



## Aenion (Mar 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nah, Healing only heals injuries.  Regeneration might work, unless its done it such a way that the body believes its a natural occurance.
> 
> In fact, we don't know how they're doing it...hmmm some more.
> 
> And didn't HH say he'd pop in once in a while this week?  How dare he enjoy a week off, he's holding up the game!




In a world with super intelligent Elites and genetic manipulation, they can hardly prevent Elites to have children in the long run.

And yeah HH should get back, I want to know what Ryan was going to say about Karen dammit 
Making people curious and then disappearing, hmpf


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Earth to Kain, you still out there, or shall we have Cassie singularly implode in a spectaculr galaxy collapsing improbability of justice?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> There are only two.  And Barcelona gets it's share of media coverage.  JE:B had a widely covered visit there.  And Anika's been to both of them, so she's certain to be as barren as the Siberian wastelands.




There is only two mentioned, I wouldn't be surprised if there was more and the UN just forgot to tell anyone.


----------



## Hellzon (Mar 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As far as Isabelle and Billy, I am betting on Doctor Hudabo giving all of the students a Placebo, or at most, a temporary birth control type thing.  I just cannot see an Elite who is charged with the wellfare of so many kids just sterilizing all of them, especially since he is just like them, his perspective would be different, he wouldn't see it as humanity ending, more likely as continuing in a different manner.




Tokiwong, you know you are a Rat Bastard when your players go into denial. PirateCat would be proud.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, you know you are a Rat Bastard when your players go into denial. PirateCat would be proud.



 thank you, thank you... now that is praise


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry for just taking so long. And Ryan has never healed Billy or Isabella. If Isabella needed healing, she could just do it herself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Sorry for just taking so long. And Ryan has never healed Billy or Isabella. If Isabella needed healing, she could just do it herself.



 Dude you should be partying and drunk, its Spring Break


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm I think that I am back (maybe...computers still hate me).

I seem to be able to post again... is there still room for James/Traveller  

if not that cool, it has been almost 5 months  

I am about a month behind on reading the story also...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

I would say sure, but before you do, might be good to get caught up


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2004)

That's funny, I came here to ask Toki whatever happened to James and Kiyana...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That's funny, I came here to ask Toki whatever happened to James and Kiyana...




There doing it  shhhh


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> There doing it  shhhh




So, what, no detailed description??


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Tommy the playboy who would have thunk...


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm skeered


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm skeered



 why so scared?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 20, 2004)

I read your dang post!  Meep!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I read your dang post!  Meep!



 fun times are here again


----------



## Victim (Mar 20, 2004)

Expect a post from Hammerhead later on tonight - he's had no regular Internet at his house, which is why he couldn't post.  In retrospect, it seems fortunate that he hasn't posted in the last few days; Ryan sitting out the argument with Kelly was probably best for all concerned.  

IIRC, Billy was a med student.  If he recognized something odd and found out about the sterilizations, that might explain why Isabella got pregnant so quickly.  

I want to see what happens when the students figure out what the UN is doing to them.  Not that I think Mark will give it away on purpose, but we've already seen that many telepaths will read minds casually.  Ryan seems to be troubled if people don't speedily share information relating to him, one can imagine how he might react.  Kelly, well, we thought she was upset now!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

I sense an internal struggle on Mark's behalf...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2004)

Is anyone but me pleasantly surprised by Tommy?  I mean, all the boys when I was 14 wouldn't have a second thought, kelly's pants would have been around her ankles if she was even half as willing as she seemed with some of them.


----------



## Victim (Mar 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is anyone but me pleasantly surprised by Tommy?  I mean, all the boys when I was 14 wouldn't have a second thought, kelly's pants would have been around her ankles if she was even half as willing as she seemed with some of them.




Not surprised at all.  Don't make the mistake of thinking of Tommy as a youngster - that's how he often likes to be seen (hence the JE action figures and such).  Tom has an inhuman, icy intellect.  He calmly crashed a aerodyne full of cops into a building and has enough self control to shut down telepaths.  He's proabably calculated that taking advantage of Kelly now would likely jepordize his future plans for her.

Besides, I think most 14 year olds would be too flustered, intimidated or hestitant to actually do anything, despite whatever they'd boast.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Tom has an inhuman, icy intellect.




I love this quote Victim...


----------



## Victim (Mar 22, 2004)

I should probably change the order around a bit so it's "icy, inhuman intellect."  That way the "in" sound is repeated immediately to reinforce the alliteration.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> I should probably change the order around a bit so it's "icy, inhuman intellect."  That way the "in" sound is repeated immediately to reinforce the alliteration.





Ooh... I hope you guys enjoyed the brief scene of heroism... see Justice Elite is not all bad...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

My character and I share few veiwpoints.  I already thought JE was great.  It's their faceless masters that are paving the road to Hell with their good intentions.  But to answer you, yeah, it was cool to see them in action.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> My character and I share few veiwpoints.  I already thought JE was great.  It's their faceless masters that are paving the road to Hell with their good intentions.  But to answer you, yeah, it was cool to see them in action.



 Thanks I would hate to think that Justice Elite is all bad, btw Agamon if you have any questions bout my plots I can try and hook you up with non-spoiler stuff for yah if need any  if you have MSN you can reach me pretty quick


----------



## Samnell (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Thanks I would hate to think that Justice Elite is all bad, btw Agamon if you have any questions bout my plots I can try and hook you up with non-spoiler stuff for yah if need any  if you have MSN you can reach me pretty quick




Not sure they're all bad, but Paragon didn't come across to Mark as any kind of self-sacrificing hero type. More like a highly paid and image-conscious mercenary. Could just be the cynicism speaking.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Thanks I would hate to think that Justice Elite is all bad, btw Agamon if you have any questions bout my plots I can try and hook you up with non-spoiler stuff for yah if need any  if you have MSN you can reach me pretty quick




Well, I would...but you only have ICQ and AIM profiles listed


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well, I would...but you only have ICQ and AIM profiles listed




I have both AIM is Antuanmw


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> I should probably change the order around a bit so it's "icy, inhuman intellect."  That way the "in" sound is repeated immediately to reinforce the alliteration.




Hey Victim I have a question for you, you said you had a new build for Cassie right?  Her player has gone MIA, if you want to play let me know if not, I would not mind seeing what you have put together, she is a fairly important character at this point in time...


----------



## Victim (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not sure if I could play, but here's the write up anyway.  The goal was to preserve everything that Cassandra could do, but make her a better combatant.  She loses 2 points of balance from the loss of synergy bonuses, but, IIRC, that's the only sacrifice - moving points from her dex skills to Super Dex saved tons of points.

Cassandra Prophet

Stats:
STR 16
DEX 20
CON 14
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 10

28 spent

Combat traits

Spd 30 (Leap 25)
Ini +13
Att: +6 hand to hand: +12, +8 dmg; ranged: +11, +5 dmg
Def: 29/20 (6 base, +5 dex, +8 superdex (4 combat sense)

30 spent

F: +6
R: +15
W: +6
D: +4/+15E

Elite Physiology +4 (mutation)
   Superdex, Regen, Leaping
   Partial Extra (Super strength +1 (Leaping))

Making Regen less complicated (mutation): Regen +1 (5 total)

Combat Conditioning +4 (training)
   Strike: dual damage, Super Dex, Amazing Saves: Fort, Will, Combat Sense
   partial extra: super senses +1

65 spent

Feats:

Attack Finess Unarmed, Evasion, Lightning Reflexes, Toughness, Attack Focus - Unarmed, Power Attack, All out attack, Throwing Mastery, Instant Stand, Moveby Strike

20 spent

Skills:

Acrobatics 1 +14
Balance 1 +14
Hide 1 +14
Move Silently 1 +14
Climb 1 +5
Spot 0 +3
Listen 0 +3
Search 0 +3

5 spent

Naive, Amnesia +20

Total cost: 148

7 XP remaining

The remaining XP would go to BaB and 2 more feats.  Or more Strike.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks good  a better build all the way around, hmm I think we lost Kain, such a shame too, she had one of the more interesting back stories too, she will be an NPC now


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 23, 2004)

Still here and still reading... I hope to get catch up by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest (man you guys post fast )


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Still here and still reading... I hope to get catch up by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest (man you guys post fast )



 If you hurry I can give you the door prize, a free trip to Thailand all expenses paid... for a limited time only!


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 23, 2004)

Man I just got back from the Philippines two weeks ago but that would be cool... wait I don't think me wife would let me go... she has hear that lots of young American men go there to... you know she other women!!!! Egads!!!

foiled again


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Still here and still reading... I hope to get catch up by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest (man you guys post fast )




Be thankful you don't play in EPIC.  I have to play catchup every single day.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, sorry that I've been absent from the PBP section of the messageboards for a good while now, I've just been really busy the last few weeks.  I've managed to follow the story so far and if there's still room I'd like to reprise my role as Charlotte.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

you is forgiven if you can post reguarly then go ahed, Charlotte is somewhere around the school


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Play catch up indeed Agamon   Teach you to work where you have no internet access!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Play catch up indeed Agamon   Teach you to work where you have no internet access!




I have internet access, in fact, I had to re-setup the network today...I just actually _work_ at work...


----------



## Tyreus (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry to interupt, but would there happen to be any openings available? I just got finished reading through my M&M and am interested in playing. Being on a waiting list would be cool too.


----------



## Tyreus (Mar 23, 2004)

, double post


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I have internet access, in fact, I had to re-setup the network today...I just actually _work_ at work...



I just checked my internet dictionary, and yes, it is official.  I just got pwnd.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> Sorry to interupt, but would there happen to be any openings available? I just got finished reading through my M&M and am interested in playing. Being on a waiting list would be cool too.




No problem... LOL I need to look at the waiting list, I think we have a good amount of players now, if we get some old ones back it all depends, but I will keep you in mind


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2004)

Great interlude Toki. You know, the UN and the JE seem more sinister as we learn more about them. At least Pantheon doesn't stab each other in the back...much. However, it really seems that the leaders are responsible...Paragon, Order, Hudabo, etc. instead of the field workers like Kensai or Oracle. 

I predict a future clash between the UN and the students of the Institute...well, some of them anyway. I think Hudabo underestimates Mark's loyalties to his friends and conscience, but he hasn't spoken about what's going on yet. We all know that Ryan would probably announce it over a loudspeaker or something. Yoshi seems too corrupted by his love of the wealth and power his job offers him to leave the UN.

The newer or less successful students, on the other hand, are probably more likely to react with hostility towards the news the UN plans on poisoning them and eliminating dissidents.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2004)

Thats what I keep saying to him.  Thats almost certainly the reason they bought up the Star Bots, they needed security against all the elites when the elites find out and start to protest.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Thats what I keep saying to him.  Thats almost certainly the reason they bought up the Star Bots, they needed security against all the elites when the elites find out and start to protest.



 The real reason the elites will revolt is the lack of pie at the cafeteria


----------



## Samnell (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The real reason the elites will revolt is the lack of pie at the cafeteria




Nevermind the pie. Drain that pool and Mark'll go elite serial killer all over campus.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 24, 2004)

OK all catch up... wow 

anyway... as James (and Kiyana) were on the team should I post as if I was on the aero... the plane  

I can wait also, totally understand as I have been gone for many moons... thinking about what Jun Min would look like in one of those uniforms or Kiyana or well I will stop there


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

jump on the plane, I purposely left who is on it, open ended...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Anybody else sensing a pattern here?  Kelly gets in a fight and she is pretty much dropped cold the first round or disabled in someway.  Its starting to get embaressing.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

tokiwong said:
			
		

> Good although... well ahem... hmm I had started to take liberties... Cassie is no longer the virgin she used to be...




Or Yoshi could just be a huge liar and jerk. Well, more than he already is.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Or Yoshi could just be a huge liar and jerk. Well, more than he already is.



 I sense so much hatred in you


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

I call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

well at least Phase is supposedly dead


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Yea, we got the arms to prove it.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Naw, Phase just has the ghost stump extra now


----------



## Victim (Mar 24, 2004)

You should cheat or bribe Toki - ask Hammerhead whatever he does to keep Ryan uninjured.  Or buy more defense so that Phase's 17 would have missed.  Then, with the HP, you'd have 2 chances against 1 attack so you'd have good odds on avoiding a stun hit.

Also, lethal hits aren't that big of a deal - Kelly will be fine in a few hours even without skilled medical attention IIRC.  Not like in HERO where body damage takes weaks to heal.

Phase died (presumeably ) in a sucky way.  Killed by a lucky kid NPC and gravity.  Tragic waste of a fine villain.  On the other hand, since she was around since the first JEB game IIRC, it's surprising she was still active in the first place.

Yoshi could just be lying scum though.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought it was a spectacularly gory death... even if it was just gravity... but... well... naw I will be quiet and just write up some posts


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

I will leave the decision about Yoshi lying up to Kain  his character afterall... but he is lucky he came back...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

According to M&M rules, it's exceedingly difficult to kill non-minions. Phase is likely lying bleeding on pavement, disabled. Or she fakes her own death by having Tommy activate the Neutralize Field, starts to fall, then turns her Incorporeal powers back on to sink into the ground harmlessly.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Also, lethal hits aren't that big of a deal - Kelly will be fine in a few hours even without skilled medical attention IIRC. Not like in HERO where body damage takes weaks to heal.



Well Legacy isn't a 4color game, wounds take a bit longer to heal, assuming you don't have a glowing purple angel healing you, you are gonna take a few weeks to heal a lethal hit. I mean, in a 4color world, despite having a bullet through her chest and one through her shoulder, Kelly would be at her peak with the holes closed in 2 hours with no medical help.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

And no one ever really dies in 4-Color too. Except for Gwen, "the fall killed her," Stacy. I think she might have been the first real character in a comic to be killed onscreen.

Of course, Toki could just say that a hundred foot fall is pretty much lethal for anyone without Protection of some kind.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope no one is offended by Yoshi's script  and yes healing takes a smidge longer then an hour per lethal, that is just dumb, if you get shot, you can make the fight but your going to the emergency room afterwards


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Heh, I went "whoa" then laughed cause it's just what a punk kid would say.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

BTW saw Dawn of the Dead tonight, if you see it, sty for the credits, its awesome 

The best Zombie movie I have seen in a long while


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Dr. Hudabo clears his throat, “He has a good job, and he is respected, he won’t mess that up. His loyalty is bought, part and parcel, though I can’t say that for everyone,” he says with a glance to Mr. McCallister.




Hm, this will be interesting.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm here.. though for some reason I didn't get any hint on my favorites that things were moving along and things have been WAY busy here the last two weeks so I haven't been cruising the groups as much as checking my favorites.

Go figure.. 2 weeks something shoulda come up on my faves for the OOC channel


----------



## Victim (Mar 25, 2004)

Genocide and Red Witch.

We haven't seen them in while, and they were involved in the assassination attempt on Mark ("Mark's assassination attempt" sounded so wrong).  Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Genocide and Red Witch.
> 
> We haven't seen them in while, and they were involved in the assassination attempt on Mark ("Mark's assassination attempt" sounded so wrong).  Just a friendly reminder.



 Don't worry Victim they have not been forgotten


----------



## Victim (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Don't worry Victim they have not been forgotten




I didn't think you had forgotten them.     I was thinking since they were involved in setting up the attack for some reason, it'd be perfect for them to use Strength or Honor as bait.  But OOC discussions haven't mentioned them in a while.

I have another WAG about them too, but I don't feel like searching through old threads to look for evidence.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2004)

Do we really have a choice? You can't see a trap wherever you go. I'd expect Honor as a professional to try and finish the job, and it could be a trap. Someone other than Strength will be there though, mark my words.

What's your WAG? It's not like we need any evidence here.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

We all want to see the WAG 

And a trap you say, would the villains be that dastardly?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

BTW I will be out of town this weekend, till Sunday evening, late  visiting a good friend 

Also I will be leaving the country again, around the beginning of April, hopefully this does not affect the game too much, we shall see, although just in case I will try and email someone in game to let them know


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

oh my god they killed Tommy, you bastards!


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 26, 2004)

screw you guys... I'm going home!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

Funny that you should mention the word screw under presant circumstances.


----------



## Victim (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm writing up Ryan in Hero.  He's expensive.  Several factors contribute to Ryan's high cost (about 1/2 again a starting HERO character's points):

Ryan uses extra effort all the time, especially to add Area to his blasts.  Hero's EE mechanic isn't as flexible as MM, so he has to buy a special power for this.  Buying all the area attacks, super flight, etc takes points.  If Ryan starts using his other available stunts regularly, then I'd just give him a Cosmic Power VPP.

Most characters in HERO are far more vulnerable to low power attacks because of the way stun damage works (especially with guns).  So even characters with only moderate damage soaking ability need high defenses (like FF 10 and no CON or toughness).  Similarly, the relative power of heavy weapons and tanks are also different, so characters preserving tank busting ability and what not cost a lot.

Ryan saves tons of points in MM using his Boost, so his actual power is out of line with his cost.  I don't think this comes as a surprise to anyone, especially since HH was saying a Ryan never takes damage.  HERO has several editions, so they've caught (some, but not all) stuff like this - so Ryan can't buy (in MM terms) 11 points of super stats for 2 points.

Immunities, especially poisons, diseases, and suffocation, cost alot when done as HERO life support.  

In summary, differences in cost structures, different benchmarks, and Ryan's badassosity contribute to the cost.  Once I put the finishing touches on Ryan, I should do someone simple.

-------------------

I think it's almost too bad that Tommy didn't die.
---------------------------------------

My wild guess will be more like the ramblings of a madman if I don't look up some stuff.  It remains secret for now.  The new characters joined in issue 5, right?


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Some of the more popular issues; with the fallout of the prison escape in Dallas, Texas elite correctional facilities are being looked at once more,




Does that reference have anything to do with Project Daedalus?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Does that reference have anything to do with Project Daedalus?




...I hope that was a rhetorical question...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2004)

Is there a time difference between Legacy and  Project Daedalus?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is there a time difference between Legacy and  Project Daedalus?




Legacy is exactly 1 week ahead of Daedalus.  Much of that week will pass between Issue 2 and 3 of PJD.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Legacy is exactly 1 week ahead of Daedalus.  Much of that week will pass between Issue 2 and 3 of PJD.



 I can only wonder what the cast of Project: Daedelus will think


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

*Victim* I think you are correct it was about Issue #5 when some of the wierdness started  Ryan has Badassity?  I must work to rectify that....


----------



## Victim (Mar 28, 2004)

Dang computer crashed in the middle of one of my posts.

I could try write ups for Yoko and Lisa.

Kain, if you use my version of Cassie, keep a couple things in mind.  First of all, I think I messed up her throwing mastery damage - I think her STR should add to it, so it becomes +8 by adding her normal strength bonus.  Also, she still has some XP to spend.

I was working on a different version of Cassandra too.  It was very similar, just me playing around with the numbers a bit.  I'll try to finish it up and post it.

Well, Ryan seems like a badass to me.  He hits as hard as a brick usually, and can take hits like one too.  But he dodges like a speedster, so he doesn't have.  While his Will save is a weak point, it's still better than many characters.  And Cosmic Power is loaded with stunts and extras for Ryan to buy or get with extra effort (Hammerhead's willingness to use EE effectively gives Ryan lots of powers that he didn't pay for).

I really want to see what's going to happen with Kal and Karen.  I still haven't checked out my theory, but I might not need to if things progress quickly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Dang computer crashed in the middle of one of my posts.
> 
> I could try write ups for Yoko and Lisa.




Go for it 



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Well, Ryan seems like a badass to me.  He hits as hard as a brick usually, and can take hits like one too.  But he dodges like a speedster, so he doesn't have.  While his Will save is a weak point, it's still better than many characters.  And Cosmic Power is loaded with stunts and extras for Ryan to buy or get with extra effort (Hammerhead's willingness to use EE effectively gives Ryan lots of powers that he didn't pay for).




Very good observations 



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> I really want to see what's going to happen with Kal and Karen.  I still haven't checked out my theory, but I might not need to if things progress quickly.




Now this part intrigues... and suitably cryptic


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

What the hell...?  Toki, you truly are a Rat Bastard.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> What the hell...?  Toki, you truly are a Rat Bastard.




Gosh. Looks like we either have a shapeshifter infiltrating the campus or Tokiwong really mangled some stage directions. 

Hm, guess it could be Arafina from way back. Mark did turn her down for the dance and I can see how she might want to save face by having him killed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> What the hell...?  Toki, you truly are a Rat Bastard.



_Toki bows for the audience._

Btw Samnell I did not mangle the directions...


----------



## Victim (Mar 29, 2004)

Second spy, check.  

And it looks like my guess was wrong, thankfully.  If it'd been right, it would be a cruel sucker punch to 2 characters.  By using illusions and shapeshifting from sorcery, I thought Gen and Red might have disguised themselves as Kal and Aris, then battled illusions to throw off Kelly.  At the institute, they make nice with Ryan.  Eventually they talk Ryan into to taking them home - which is a dimension completely controled by the Overseer.  Oops.  

-------------------------

Lisa
PL 8

STR 8
DEX 14
CON 10
INT 12
WIS 8
CHA 14
(6)
Spd 30  40 fly
Ini: +2
Attack +3 base, +2m, +6 with plasma powers
Dmg: -1 and +8 m, +8 and +8 ranged, or +8
Def: 13/11
F: +0
R: +2
W: -1
D: +0 and FF 8

(11)

Plasma Control +8 (mutation, 8/rank, 68 points)
1   Plasma Field: FF + Impervious - FF is all or nothing vs physical attacks
2                     Energy Field + Selective
1   Plasma Jetting: Flight
1   Energy Control: Plasma
2   Plasma Blast: EB (fire)+ [EB (electricity) +Trigger (when EB (fire) attacks)-                      must be used with EB (fire)
   [Power Stunt] Plasma Storm: EB (plasma)+Area
   [Power Stunt] Controled Plasma Storm: EB (plasma)+Area+Selective-Tiring

Wealthy, Power Immunity, Immunity: Plasma, Attack focus: plasma powers
(8)

27 points unspent.  

I couldn't think of any really creative uses for plasma, unfortunately, so Lisa can mostly just blow stuff up.  I also tried not to make her a combat powerhouse, despite her offensive powers.  Since she wasn't statted out early on like Kiyanna, Tommy, and Jimmy's gang, it seemed like she wasn't one of the more notable students.  But with the points left over, she could be become more dangerous.  Maybe she should buy a vehicle with all those points.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Second spy, check.
> 
> And it looks like my guess was wrong, thankfully.  If it'd been right, it would be a cruel sucker punch to 2 characters.  By using illusions and shapeshifting from sorcery, I thought Gen and Red might have disguised themselves as Kal and Aris, then battled illusions to throw off Kelly.  At the institute, they make nice with Ryan.  Eventually they talk Ryan into to taking them home - which is a dimension completely controled by the Overseer.  Oops.




Wow that is one hell of a doozy... sheesh I wish I had tought of it...


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

How would they have known that Kelly was going to be there in the first place?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> How would they have known that Kelly was going to be there in the first place?



 True... some things would have to change... I am just glad it all worked out... Ryan as not as paranoid as he looked... or maybe he was

btw nice build for Lisa


----------



## Victim (Mar 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> How would they have known that Kelly was going to be there in the first place?




From their spies.  Arafina is apparently working for them, and they have something to do with VSC - infiltration at the inistitute, and hacking from Vanguard.  It's not implausible that they would be able to obtain some information on the new student, and the aerodyne's registered flight path.  It's not very likely, since they'd need to set up their dimensional slide engine on short notice and with a high degree of precision.  Of course, their being able to set that up seems more likely than Ryan being a reincarnation of Captain Cosmo, hero from another dimension.

I only came up with the idea because it'd be a perfect way to capture Ryan, and because Kal seems to keep disappearing between his meetings with Ruby.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

Devious. Looks like we have major fight brewing.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> From their spies.  Arafina is apparently working for them, and they have something to do with VSC - infiltration at the inistitute, and hacking from Vanguard.  It's not implausible that they would be able to obtain some information on the new student, and the aerodyne's registered flight path.  It's not very likely, since they'd need to set up their dimensional slide engine on short notice and with a high degree of precision.  Of course, their being able to set that up seems more likely than Ryan being a reincarnation of Captain Cosmo, hero from another dimension.
> 
> I only came up with the idea because it'd be a perfect way to capture Ryan, and because Kal seems to keep disappearing between his meetings with Ruby.




Dont' get me wrong it's a cool theory, I am just wondering why you would think they would try and pull it on Kelly, I mean she's an outsider and not even a part of the team at the time. Your theory would have worked just as well on any of the others, since they weren't as paranoid back then and had no reason to doubt what happened.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

I just enjoy the pleasant conversation topic


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I just enjoy the pleasant conversation topic




Of course you do, you just sit back lets us throw out theories and plot suggestions.  Then you just pick and choose the ones you like the best.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Well if Toki really wants to mess with us, we could have multiple shapeshifting infiltrators serving different agendas inside the Institute. We could have someone from the Pantheon, someone from VSC, some kind of internal affairs mole from the UN who watches us and the administration, a guy who's just doing it for kicks, and a guy who replaces all the institute's coffee with decaf.

But at some point between the secret coffee police and the non-dairy creamer patrol things begin to get silly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Kiyana is the mole


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana is the mole




Can we have a gopher too?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Can we have a gopher too?



 I thought that was James?


----------



## Victim (Mar 29, 2004)

What's JE:B's record anyway?  I thought they won in Hong Kong, but lost every other time.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe that is correct. However, JEB only won victory due to the help of the Hong Kong Dragons, if I recall.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

off screen but yes they were successful with the help of the Hong Kong Dragons


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

I was screwin' around with SuperStar's ComicArtist.  There is no Female template yet, so no Anika, but I did take a shot at someone else.  Even close, HH?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

No, not really. Ryan has normal colored skin (it just glows), hair, etc. I checked out the program though, and it's awesome. I used it to make a picture of Ryan preparing to kick some Water Margin butt with his new uniform and shades. However, I can't seem to save my picture of Ryan...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

and the webs, become more and more complex... who is lying... who is telling the truth... mmm delicious intrigue and action is afoot


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> and the webs, become more and more complex... who is lying... who is telling the truth... mmm delicious intrigue and action is afoot




Well Mark knows he doesn't trust Paragon ('cause he's a jerk) but doesn't really trust McCallister either ('cause he's a jerk). But overall he's very confused.

I assume that's the goal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Well Mark knows he doesn't trust Paragon ('cause he's a jerk) but doesn't really trust McCallister either ('cause he's a jerk). But overall he's very confused.
> 
> I assume that's the goal.



_Toki bows_

Sure, sounds like a good goal to me


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my votes, for the lying and truth telling.

Tommy is lying.
Aris is lying, or at least not telling Karen the whole truth.
Kal is too dumb to lie.
Yoshi is lying about sleeping with Cassie.
Paragon is a lying jerk, but at least it's for a good cause, right?
McCallister is telling the truth.

I'm not sure the shapeshifter is Arafina...an even more effective shapeshifter would be one no one knows about. Arafina was likely recruited after her admittance, and might explain where all her money comes from.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> McCallister is telling the truth.




One would hope. From what we know as players it certainly looks that way. McCallister's been portrayed as the whistleblower here, but everything he's done has been consistent with something a Pantheon agent would do too if he wanted to have a good cover and get the confidence of his marks.

It's possible the stuff on the datacard was slanted in a certain way to try to get Mark on McCallister's side, and we know there could be at least two "McCallister's" running around. Which gave Mark the datacard and talked to him about it? Presumably the same one that quit today and was there when Mark went back with questions, but can we be sure? The transmission Mark got from McCallister could even be a part of a sting to tease out whether or not Mark is taken in by the things the real McCallister was trying.

I could see the UN doing that. Get a shapeshifter on short notice (they have the resources) and send up a transmission that includes some facts and news and then invites Mark to incriminate himself and string him along long enough to get accomplices and carry out a neat purge based on trumped-up or real charges that Mark disseminated secret information to uauthorized people.

But I'm told I have a very sick mind.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Here's my votes, for the lying and truth telling.
> 
> Tommy is lying.




Well for obvious reasons, yes. 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Aris is lying, or at least not telling Karen the whole truth.
> Kal is too dumb to lie.




Hmm interesting catch, I wonder how that will play out.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yoshi is lying about sleeping with Cassie.




This remains to be seen. 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Paragon is a lying jerk, but at least it's for a good cause, right?
> McCallister is telling the truth.




It always is a good cause  the jury is out on McCallister 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm not sure the shapeshifter is Arafina...an even more effective shapeshifter would be one no one knows about. Arafina was likely recruited after her admittance, and might explain where all her money comes from.




Would I be that Rat Bastardy?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

Samnell, that plan seems far too complicated for such a small payoff. The UN thinks they have Mark firmly in their pocket, and they possess enough leverage to force him to do things he wouldn't normally do. If they really wanted to burn him, all that would be needed would be to plant a few drugs in his room. Furthermore, whether or not Mark would tell his friends remains to be seen, and even then, most of them wouldn't give a UN suit the time of day.

Aris's actions ring very suspicious to me as well, although I don't have the slightest clue what she might be planning. She wants to bring Karen along, and exclusively Karen, despite the fact that she could easily recruit the help of Jimmy, Zero, or some other off-duty Legacy members. Plus, she's letting Kal plan....I mean, that's a recipe for disaster.

Yes, you would be that Rat-Bastardy. Take it as a compliment  Also, the spy's cynicism about Kal and Aris's heroics points towards her own motivation for betrayal as Money, instead of Idealism, Concscience, or Ego.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana is the mole





NOOOO! It's bad enough as Jun Min... who I also say NOOO!!! 

Sniff, sniff... poor James... hehe


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2004)

Yea! I've finally figured out how to save stuff from the Comic Artist, and I've posted a picture of Ryan in the Rogue's Gallery for all to see. However, bear in mind that this picture reflects my own artistic talent (not much) and preference for comic-book style illustrations (like the work of Claudio Pozas).


----------



## Victim (Mar 30, 2004)

Wasn't Arafina's family in control of lots of Arabian oil?  I'm sure that elite geniuses have made alternative energy sources a priority.  

Motivation could be Ego, instead of Money.  

Yoko
PL 8

STR 12
DEX 14
CON 12
INT 10
WIS 10
CHA 14
(12)
Spd 30 fly 35
Ini +2
Att +4 base, +5 m, +6 r
Dmg: +8m, +7r
Def 17/12
F +1
R +2
W +0
D +1 (7 FF)
(16)

Gravity Control +7 11/rank (83)
1   Antigravity: Flight
6   Localized Weight Distortions: 
          SuperStrength+Immoveability+Affects Others at range
1   Deflection Induction: FF+(Deflection)
1   Gravity Control: Telekinesis+Grapple-no fine manipulation
+2 Pseudo Mass Hammer: EB (impact) (power stunt)
+2 Wear out: Fatigue (power stunt)
2   Grounding: Drain Flight+range 
+2 Tidal Stresses: Disintegrate - full action - leaves chunks behind

Wealthy
(2)

7 pp remaining

Now gravity powers are freaking cool.  I left out Area powers since she can get them with EE.  I don't think I'm forgeting much else.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yea! I've finally figured out how to save stuff from the Comic Artist, and I've posted a picture of Ryan in the Rogue's Gallery for all to see. However, bear in mind that this picture reflects my own artistic talent (not much) and preference for comic-book style illustrations (like the work of Claudio Pozas).



 Nice picture Ryan... I like it 

Oh and nice build Victim


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2004)

Skills?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Skills?



 do'oh good catch... girl is all kinds of unskilled


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

that post was elegntly sweet Samnell... that should make things interesting...


----------



## Samnell (Mar 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Samnell, that plan seems far too complicated for such a small payoff. The UN thinks they have Mark firmly in their pocket, and they possess enough leverage to force him to do things he wouldn't normally do. If they really wanted to burn him, all that would be needed would be to plant a few drugs in his room. Furthermore, whether or not Mark would tell his friends remains to be seen, and even then, most of them wouldn't give a UN suit the time of day.




Sure. Confront wild paranoia with rationality.


----------



## Victim (Mar 30, 2004)

That's what the leftover points are for.  I wasn't sure exactly what skills she'd have.  

She could always take a weakness if needs more points.  Something that makes her panicky or ineffective when in danger might fit her (apparently) flighty nature.  Or vulnerability to mental powers, since her save is already +0.


Like Hammerhead can talk anyway, Mr. "My character's only skills are spot and listen."


----------



## Victim (Mar 30, 2004)

The current date (for Legacy and Kelly) is July 14th right?  Issue 7 started on the 13th, I think, and for many characters a day passed by.  (that might be why Aris wants to rest a day and do things tommorrow, so everyone will be on the same page)

From the future Star


> Star replies, "2014, July 16th, shortly after I was created, a young elite named Ryan Prolaski, also known as the Comet is captured by black ops agents working for Adaba Adid, President of the Congo Protectorate."




So that might be when the Institute is attacked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Victim I could kiss you


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> The current date (for Legacy and Kelly) is July 14th right?  Issue 7 started on the 13th, I think, and for many characters a day passed by.  (that might be why Aris wants to rest a day and do things tommorrow, so everyone will be on the same page)
> 
> From the future Star:
> 
> ...




Keep in mind, Chrono said, that it was only one of many futures... events may not go as that future dictated  there is no Teen Elite afterall... but then again, who knows  either way, predicting the future sucks 

But it is funny that the date will coincide with the activation of the Dimensional Slide Engine...


----------



## Victim (Mar 30, 2004)

Err, don't.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

BTW Surge is also known as Power Surge and was involved in a high profile murder in Barcelona... way back  he has been on the UNJE hit list for awhile


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> No, not really. Ryan has normal colored skin (it just glows), hair, etc. I checked out the program though, and it's awesome. I used it to make a picture of Ryan preparing to kick some Water Margin butt with his new uniform and shades. However, I can't seem to save my picture of Ryan...what am I doing wrong?




I know he's not purple, but the glow would make it kinda look that way, wouldn't it?

BTW, you need to do a screen capture (Alt-PrtScrn) and paste into an image editing program, like Paint or Photoshop.  The program doesn't save yet (it's still just a beta).  Edit:  But, of course, you already know that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> The current date (for Legacy and Kelly) is July 14th right?  Issue 7 started on the 13th, I think, and for many characters a day passed by.  (that might be why Aris wants to rest a day and do things tommorrow, so everyone will be on the same page)
> 
> So that might be when the Institute is attacked.




Get a life, Victim. I mean, you actually looked that up, or did you just remember it?

Let's hope Ryan doesn't get captured, eh? Things are definitely moving though, and our characters seem caught in the middle.


----------



## Victim (Mar 30, 2004)

I was rereading some of the older issues, and the date struck me as somewhat important.  I checked the current date to see if "judgement day" had passed.  

Surprisingly little time has passed in game.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> I was rereading some of the older issues, and the date struck me as somewhat important.  I checked the current date to see if "judgement day" had passed.
> 
> Surprisingly little time has passed in game.



 Yeah... its sort of scary... LOL  but Judgement is very near at hand


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

EDIT: Whoops! Decided not to say anything.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> EDIT: Whoops! Decided not to say anything.



 Now I am curious as to what was said in the first place...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, I was looking back at the old Issues for information about our old friend Mistress when I discovered something very interesting about Yoshi. I originally posted it, then decided not to share it, because I'm mean


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

arrgh now I am going to have to read back to Issue #2... sheesh


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2004)

Issue 3 actually, according to HH, Yoshi's Pappa is an executive of VSC.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

> Yoshi nodded listening, "Man, that has to suck, sorry to hear that, yeah I am from Japan, Tokyo, well Neo-Tokyo now, my father is an executive at Vanguard Secure Computing East Asia HQ, makes lots of money blah blah..."




Yeah now I recall... that is somewhere in my notes


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep, that's what I originally posted, but I took it down. I worried it might give things away. Thanks 

My theory, now that everyone knows Yoshi's dad, is that he might be feeding information to his dad. Everyone knows that VSC is evil and connected to Overseer. It also explains why the Overseer apparently knew about Ryan, Mark, and Jame's dinosaur adventure.

However, if that were so, why use the Shapeshifter to steal the documents and phone the information? Unless, of course, the Shapeshifter was a UNJE scheme to use McCallister's phone to call Pantheon agents, thus implicating him as a bad guy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

I like VSC they are so nice and caring


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Wouldn't it be funny if Tommy planned out the whole attack just to get Kelly fully dependent on him?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if Tommy planned out the whole attack just to get Kelly fully dependent on him?



 Now that is just coldly calculating


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Now that is just coldly calculating




Man, Kelly would lose it if it's true and she found out...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Or maybe Tommy got attacked for backstabbing his old crew.... and he really likes Kelly... or maybe...


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2004)

or maybe it's a little of both.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> or maybe it's a little of both.



 Perhaps... Tommy is  fairly complex character that has evolved greatly ovr the course of the story... so well I am sure moe will come to light of his motives and his role in the story to come... and don't be surprised if we see some surprising developments in this story arc


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I think Kelly will be livid if she ever reaches the truth. Tommy belongs to the same organization that Neuro did, and he's clearly misleading her when he talks about McCallister being Pantheon. With his contacts, he knows darn well that he isn't Pantheon.

However, I wonder what his last remark, something like great mean can fall hard, really means. The apparent antecedent is McCallister, but I think he may mean Paragon or some other JE character.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, I think Kelly will be livid if she ever reaches the truth. Tommy belongs to the same organization that Neuro did, and he's clearly misleading her when he talks about McCallister being Pantheon. With his contacts, he knows darn well that he isn't Pantheon.




Good point.  Of course the correct term is belonged, he is no longer a member he quit, and pretty much betrayed them 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> However, I wonder what his last remark, something like great mean can fall hard, really means. The apparent antecedent is McCallister, but I think he may mean Paragon or some other JE character.




Now this is an interesting catch... I applaud ye for it


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Good point.  Of course the correct term is belonged, he is no longer a member he quit, and pretty much betrayed them




Yeah, even Pantheon doesn't go around blowing up current members.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Yoshi and Ryan just agreed to something.... hmm... this may just initiate the end of all creation...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Actually, remember Metatron's purge? It could be Tommy is part of that. Or that he wasn't, and the ex-members of Pantheon are all really mad at him...if I recall, neither Phase or Surge made the cut. It could also be that Overseer hired those two to take care of a problem.

I think that their agreement very well might. Because then they fall into the trap, instead of scouting things more as Anika would suggest, and Ryan gets captured. The Overseer then uses Ryan to 'do something bad' (tm) and the world is destroyed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Actually, remember Metatron's purge? It could be Tommy is part of that. Or that he wasn't, and the ex-members of Pantheon are all really mad at him...if I recall, neither Phase or Surge made the cut. It could also be that Overseer hired those two to take care of a problem.




Ahh the Pantheon Purge... that should be cool


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi and Ryan just agreed to something.... hmm... this may just initiate the end of all creation...




If Anika gets much more upset, that could be so...what's that they say about a woman's scorn?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

_Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned._

Unfortunately for Anika, and the rest of the world, she's likely to grow even more upset. I certainly wouldn't envy Mark right now  I mean, playing peacemaker...heck, taking down Strength will be easy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

For some reason I just think your problems are just beginning...


----------



## Victim (Apr 1, 2004)

Taking down Strength: easy.  Keeping Strength down: much more difficult.  It sounds like he's a Super Con regenerator; even if KO'd, he still gets back up next round.  Also, Anika's abilities are adding in a nice dilema.  Her possession is the best way to stop Strength (dang it, I keep wanting to abbreviate his name like this STR).  However, if she stops him right away (to prevent damage), then the group is more vulnerable to illusions.  

I'm not so sure about Tommy and the Pantheon Purge.  It seems somewhat telling that the JE hasn't caught Metatron despite their informant - like Tommy is only feeding the UN some information (like enough to purge out unwanted elements).  On the other hand, some of the people that get caught seem like the kind of people Cardinal would want to keep.  Why save Bishop from Mexico City if you're just going to throw him to the wolves a few weeks later?  Especially if you're a precog.  Similarly, even though Phase was a mercenary, she seemed to be more dedicated after MC - and even if she wasn't, she still has more professionalism than most elites.  Maybe Tommy is throwing all the people who know too much about him into the Purge list or something.

One thing about the current Legacy situation is that how they react to hostages and bystanders will determine in part how others use those things against them.  If threatening non combatants is a get away free card against Legacy, then it will be used against them and people will get hurt.  On the other hand, taking hostages against the Russians isn't going to be worth the effort and keeps you pinned down.  But it's funny seeing how people come down on different sides of the issue.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Taking down Strength: easy.  Keeping Strength down: much more difficult.  It sounds like he's a Super Con regenerator; even if KO'd, he still gets back up next round.  Also, Anika's abilities are adding in a nice dilema.  Her possession is the best way to stop Strength (dang it, I keep wanting to abbreviate his name like this STR).  However, if she stops him right away (to prevent damage), then the group is more vulnerable to illusions.




Kick him squaw in the nuts.  



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure about Tommy and the Pantheon Purge.  It seems somewhat telling that the JE hasn't caught Metatron despite their informant - like Tommy is only feeding the UN some information (like enough to purge out unwanted elements).  On the other hand, some of the people that get caught seem like the kind of people Cardinal would want to keep.  Why save Bishop from Mexico City if you're just going to throw him to the wolves a few weeks later?  Especially if you're a precog.  Similarly, even though Phase was a mercenary, she seemed to be more dedicated after MC - and even if she wasn't, she still has more professionalism than most elites.  Maybe Tommy is throwing all the people who know too much about him into the Purge list or something.




Your hitting the nail on the head here... Tommy is using the UNJE to eliminate dangerous elements to himself within Pantheon, if anything, even if it is not wholly successful it only builds up more hatred between the two forces, therefore keeping them occupied with each other...  btw you will be seeing Cardinal sooner then later...



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> One thing about the current Legacy situation is that how they react to hostages and bystanders will determine in part how others use those things against them.  If threatening non combatants is a get away free card against Legacy, then it will be used against them and people will get hurt.  On the other hand, taking hostages against the Russians isn't going to be worth the effort and keeps you pinned down.  But it's funny seeing how people come down on different sides of the issue.




I am curious to see how this plays out, Justice Elite is split on this issue too... Paragon is willing to sacrifice innocents for objectives, and write off as necessary, while Kensei would be much more selective, and hesitant to do so...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kick him squaw in the nuts.




Now if only it were that easy. 

I miss the old Tommy...the young kid who had action figures and thought Mark was cool. Not this new Tommy, who manipulates everyone as if they were action figures. Still, no matter how smart he is, he's received the kiss of death for every Pantheon member: he's dating Kelly Mitchell. That alone spells his doom (Neuro, Rei, anyone else seeing a pattern?)

Ryan falls somewhere in between Paragon and Kensai, when it comes to "collateral damage."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

All great men are doomed to die before their ambitions are truly realized...


----------



## Victim (Apr 1, 2004)

Ryan should be in the clear then, except that he doesn't seem to have ambitions beyond beating up the people after him.  

Kelly is annoying me (even more than before ).  She's so weak, and isn't realizing when Tommy is making fun of her.

Also, I don't think the old Tommy was just a facade hiding the real Tommy.  While I think the only inside look on his actions comes when he's making Star, he doesn't seem so plotting and manipulative there.  Also, he's commenting about how weird his constant datalink is.  Maybe the information overloard pushed him over the edge (INT >> WIS)?

Kicking STR in the nuts won't be enough.  Set him on fire afterwards.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

See its like I said, Tommy is just misunderstood


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Kelly is annoying me (even more than before ). She's so weak, and isn't realizing when Tommy is making fun of her.



She doesn't realize it because A) she doesn't want to, and B) because when she went blasting around with lightning bolts in her mind it wasn't just Neuro she blasted, Kelly is a goodie-two-shoes, innocent, Naive, idealic little girl, thats who she always was, it was just Neuro that made her darker, more caustic, bitter.  Without his maturing influence on her, she is back to herself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She doesn't realize it because A) she doesn't want to, and B) because when she went blasting around with lightning bolts in her mind it wasn't just Neuro she blasted, Kelly is a goodie-two-shoes, innocent, Naive, idealic little girl, thats who she always was, it was just Neuro that made her darker, more caustic, bitter.  Without his maturing influence on her, she is back to herself.



 Besides Tommy likes pie


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Besides Tommy likes pie




The important question is what kind of pie?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned._
> 
> Unfortunately for Anika, and the rest of the world, she's likely to grow even more upset. I certainly wouldn't envy Mark right now  I mean, playing peacemaker...heck, taking down Strength will be easy.




It is 'a woman scorned', I had a buddy convince me otherwise, the idiot (or maybe I'm the idiot for beleiving him).

Good response, btw.  Continuing to logically try to tell her she's wrong would have just made her madder.  And happily, Yoshi kept his yap shut.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It is 'a woman scorned', I had a buddy convince me otherwise, the idiot (or maybe I'm the idiot for beleiving him).
> 
> Good response, btw.  Continuing to logically try to tell her she's wrong would have just made her madder.  And happily, Yoshi kept his yap shut.



 Despite popular beleif, Yoshi enjoys th whole living thing


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

Of course Ryan has no ambitions. He's eighteen freakin' years old, who, up until a few months ago, was worried about graduation from high school and partying in college.

There's two ways of arguing with a woman. None of them works.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Despite popular beleif, Yoshi enjoys th whole living thing




Ah, but Yoshi seems to love "living on the edge." Hence the continued mocking of an emotionally unstable Elite with violent tendencies, who could probably kill him in one attack.

Is Ryan the only one with a bodycount so far? I know Billy, Cassandra, and Jimmy have all hurt people rather badly, but was Ryan the only one to actually kill someone? (Dinosaurs don't count)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Sure a man, Yoshi can understand... but one, he don't hit women, and two women are crazy... so why tempt fate...

Ryan is predictable  he hates everyone it seems 

This just feeds into the idea that women by their nature are just insane  but we love them anyways


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ah, but Yoshi seems to love "living on the edge." Hence the continued mocking of an emotionally unstable Elite with violent tendencies, who could probably kill him in one attack.
> 
> Is Ryan the only one with a bodycount so far? I know Billy, Cassandra, and Jimmy have all hurt people rather badly, but was Ryan the only one to actually kill someone? (Dinosaurs don't count)




We're talking just since the game started, right?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> We're talking just since the game started, right?



 I think Ryan is the only one... but I could be wrong


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

Ryan is chivalrous in his own way as well...comes from his Catholic upbringing (Praloski is Polish).

I think Karen has also killed some people as well, in her background. Other than that, I think that's all, unless Anika has.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan is chivalrous in his own way as well...comes from his Catholic upbringing (Praloski is Polish).
> 
> I think Karen has also killed some people as well, in her background. Other than that, I think that's all, unless Anika has.



 Tommy killed some people once


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan is chivalrous in his own way as well...comes from his Catholic upbringing (Praloski is Polish).
> 
> I think Karen has also killed some people as well, in her background. Other than that, I think that's all, unless Anika has.




Well...no, not really, but...there may be a flashback sometime in the future, we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Well...no, not really, but...there may be a flashback sometime in the future, we'll just leave it at that.



 Well there was that incident during her downward spiral with the guy she and her friends beat to death or something...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well there was that incident during her downward spairal with the guy she and her friends beat to death or something...




Oh, yeah, that's part of the background.   I'lll probably expand on that in the future...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey, where's Fearless Leader?  I know he doesn't always say much, but he's unusually quiet right about now...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

I don't know maybe I scared him off, just trying to keep things interesting before I head out overseas and am out of touch for a few days


----------



## Aenion (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan is chivalrous in his own way as well...comes from his Catholic upbringing (Praloski is Polish).
> 
> I think Karen has also killed some people as well, in her background. Other than that, I think that's all, unless Anika has.




Yep, Karen killed 4 men when she changed, but you'll have to work very hard to make her tell anything about that


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

It seems so incongruous for Anika to beat up the elderly. It's kind of like hearing that Mother Theresa was a pickpocket back in the day. Sort of funny, actually, seeing as how Anika is probably the most 'moral' of the Generation Legacy PCs. Everyone else seems lack either the values themselves or the courage necessary to stand up for their values.

Victim and I have been discussing whether Ryan's motivations stem from morality or a desire for security. On a side note, I was stupid and opened an uknown attachment yesterday.

It was a virus, a newer one that my computer wasn't ready to handle, and necessitated a total memory wipe for my computer. Everything is now being reinstalled manually, and I can only access the labs right now, so my posting may be a bit sporadic in the coming week while I fix my computer and track down the punk who sent me the virus.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, where's Fearless Leader?  I know he doesn't always say much, but he's unusually quiet right about now...




His player got sucker-punched with class, but hopes to catch up later tonight.

Stupid school. Stupid teachers. Stupid things stupid teachers make you do in stupid school so you can become a stupid teacher working in a stupid school making students do stupid things for you.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Stupid school. Stupid teachers. Stupid things stupid teachers make you do in stupid school so you can become a stupid teacher working in a stupid school making students do stupid things for you.




That's awesome.  You're replaced Hong as my quote, Samnell.  A proud moment, I'm sure.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Damn that is good  it brings tears to me eyes


----------



## Victim (Apr 3, 2004)

Legacy can thank me for preventing some collateral damage later.  Hammerhead's original plan involved turning the roof to gasoline, not water.  One of his first DnD characters used flaming oil more than regular weapons.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Legacy can thank me for preventing some collateral damage later.  Hammerhead's original plan involved turning the roof to gasoline, not water.  One of his first DnD characters used flaming oil more than regular weapons.



 fire is good


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Gasoline?!?  Geeze...thank you, Victim.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2004)

Just for the record, that was MY plan, not Ryan's. He he. I'm still laughing about that right now. I could also turn the roof into liquid nitrogen, or ammonia. Those would be pretty destructive too. I do tend to have very pyromaniac tendencies though...Ace did use a lot of oil to set orcs on fire...and there was the fuel air bomb I made three weeks ago in a UA game...

Samnell is very funny  It's a vicious circle.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

I wish I was a vicious circle...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Anika just made a statement


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anika just made a statement




So did Star. Armor plating and arm cannons certainly say something.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> So did Star. Armor plating and arm cannons certainly say something.




Took the words right outta me mouth.


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> So did Star. Armor plating and arm cannons certainly say something.




I think it says, "It is ass kicking time."  Might just be me though.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2004)

I think it says that the Legacy team is about ready to be ambushed and destroyed by the combined forces of Water Margin and the Overseer. That could just be me though. Still, I'm looking forward to the upcoming fight. We haven't had this large of a battle brewing since the fight at the Preserve, where it was Class 4, Class 5, and a few other Elites verses dinosaurs, cyborgs, hardsuit troopers, Mistress, Phase, and the Captain.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah this fight pomises to be interesting to say the last  I will post shortly once I finish reading some stuff


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think it says that the Legacy team is about ready to be ambushed and destroyed by the combined forces of Water Margin and the Overseer. That could just be me though.




If we were dropping in on a Dutch establishment, I'd be busting out my fancy-pants history cred to make a clever a Market Garden reference right now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

and the GM cries... my stats for Strength are on my other computer have to redo them... oh well once I do that, I can commence to th greatest fight scene in M&M PbP History  with ninjas, schoolgirls, half-naked strippers, cops, elites, and uhh... more stuff 

Explosions too... and violence... and uhh eplosions... lots of explosions 

And chain-saw wielding tactical midget samurai...


----------



## Victim (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been posting some of my character writeups over at the M&M boards, and I was wondering if I could post the characters I've done for this game over there.  I have a speedster named Redline too.  Speaking of explosions, I should be finishing my high PL plasma blaster - inspired by my work on Lisa.  7 different varieties of plasma blasts, with the feats and base attack to use them.

Who is this Black Heaven guy?  He needs a good stomping, in my opinion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure go for it, and I am sure we will see Black Heaven soon enough


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe we'll get to see Black Heaven saying, "Ow, my face! That really hurt!"

Victim's character write-ups are certainly funny. Feel free to put Blizzard up there too, since you helped me with the point crunching. Hehe. I still get a good laugh about Entropy...and technically, the Entropies hit you with 22 Disintegration attacks, not 20. The other thing you can do, against a high Protection guy without Flying, is to constantly Disintegrate the ground underneath him until he falls and can't get up.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

hehe first round... 1 innocent dead already... we are good


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hehe first round... 1 innocent dead already... we are good



 Well technically it isn't your fault per se...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

We all know that girl wasn't innocent. She's actually only pretending to be dead, and is waiting for the proper moment to stand up and stab Kiyana or something.

Hopefully, she isn't dead, only severely wounded. I still feel kind of bad though, since it is Legacy's fault she got shot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

btw the shot that Ryan had to make a damage save for was a natural 20, only reason why it penetrated


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

You know, is it just me, or is it kind of a losing strategy to turn your back on a suspicious-looking guy who doesn't seem fazed in the slightest that your Elite team just teleported into the same room he's in? You know, just a thought 

I'd wager that Black Heaven is some kind of mentalist, or has some very wierd powers. Duplication would be cool.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well technically it isn't your fault per se...




When you're this cruel, they call you Evil.   

Ah, what am I talking about, I'd have done that, too.  "Oh, you don't like innocents dying, eh?  Welcome to the real world...well, fake real world, anyway."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, is it just me, or is it kind of a losing strategy to turn your back on a suspicious-looking guy who doesn't seem fazed in the slightest that your Elite team just teleported into the same room he's in? You know, just a thought




Nope, it's not just you.  Those stratagy lessons at school didn't sink into Anni's head, though.  Her Wisdom comes from a strong will, she's still pretty gullible.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Like I said this combat will be interesting


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Fixed... centered on Anika now _




I hate to pick at nits, but: 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> centered on Anika, and bursting outward to Anika and Star!




Almost fixed


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn you Big-O messing up my perfect posty abilities... show is whacked out it affects me in strange ways...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I got ya again.  You realize, if I did this to Cal in his game, Sanj would be 6 feet under by now...but your a nice, non-vengeful GM, right?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I think I got ya again.  You realize, if I did this to Cal in his game, Sanj would be 6 feet under by now...but your a nice, non-vengeful GM, right?



 Its all good, been awhile since we did combat did I make another mistake?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Its all good, been awhile since we did combt did I make another mistake?




No, I hadn't seen your last response.  She's fatigued becuase of the failed save; gotcha.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I think I got ya again. You realize, if I did this to Cal in his game, Sanj would be 6 feet under by now...but your a nice, non-vengeful GM, right?



Pfft.  Six feet isn't very deep...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Just think Mistress and Strength are still lurking in the wings


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

You suffer half movement when you are Exhausted... not when you are Fatigued just  minus 2 to Strength and Dexterity, oh and no charge and no running


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> You suffer half movement when you are Exhausted... not when you are Fatigued just  minus 2 to Strength and Dexterity, oh and no charge and no running




Actually, I meant from the Obscurement


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Actually, I meant from the Obscurement



 yeah lets go with the half movment


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> yeah lets go with the half movment




See, I'm the opposite of a rules lawyer, which is often times refered to as the idiot.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be the first to admit that I think this encounter will be fairly challenging


----------



## Victim (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> btw the shot that Ryan had to make a damage save for was a natural 20, only reason why it penetrated




Ryan is immune to critical hits.  Not like it matters much, since they aren't likely to get another lucky hit before Ryan pounds them all through the wall.

I like Black Heaven.  Obscure (possibly selective) and AoE fatigue?  Perfect annoying/distraction man.  At least his Fatigue isn't autofire or something - multiple hits from the Fatigue power are nasty.  

It'd kind of funny if they dropped Anika before she could take out Strength, forcing the rest of the team to beat down a tough regenerater.  But Ryan would probably just Heal her back into fighting shape.

Maybe using gasoline wouldn't have been a bad idea after all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn it your right Victim, my bad Hammerhead... you're still unscathed though


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone forgets about Ryan's immunity to crits. Ryan scored a crit on Copy Ryan until I remembered that one. I'm just glad that Ryan is taking the hits instead of Kiyana.

Selective Obscure is nasty. I recall that the bad guy in the Heist used that to delay the fight for like five rounds. Anyone got See Invisibility? Why can't Black Heaven have something fun and worthless, like Suffocate? The bad part is that Ryan can't heal Fatigue. The good part is that he's immune to it himself.

I hate those challenging encounters, where we actually have to use teamwork. That really isn't our strong point. I'm not sure what is though. Maybe whining, or gossiping. Someone get Isabella in here.

 Sure, everyone hates the gasoline idea at first, but now that the battle's started, it seems like a good idea. Typical.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah this combat encounter will be a test, but there is a possibility of success... but it is going to just be nasty, so well we shall see


----------



## Victim (Apr 6, 2004)

Suffocate is a joke.  It's so not worth 3 points.  A power with the duration extra should cause the target to catch on fire or something and save vs. damage every round.  Not cause them to pass out after 20 rounds.

Interestingly, one of your problems in the fight (dispersed teams) seems to be making things run much faster as a PbP.  Since the characters are split up into 3 teams (1 PC+1 NPC, same thing, 2 PCs+NPC), Toki can post something as soon as one group is ready to move.  Ie, everytime Mark or Ryan posts, if Toki's around he can update with the results and partner's action.  And if he isn't around, there aren't going to be updates anyway.  So things can move alot faster with you guys split up.  But they seem to be more likely to move faster into your defeat. 

A 45' RADIUS blast is a bit large to casually toss around indoors, I'd think. 

Black Heaven fired his fatigue power instead of moving, so maybe James could still grab him since he didn't move.  

HH, I'm not sure the irony in your comments about the difficulty is coming through all the way.  Sarcasm is harder to pick up on the Internet, remember.  You might sound like Andrew to someone.

The gasoline still wouldn't have helped actually.  Maybe the 2 people you dropped in on would be on fire.  It's the 2 teams fighting elite adversaries that need the extra firepower.   But if you'd devised a systematic plan based around transmuting things to gasoline, then maybe you'd have something.  Force the sprinklers to go off first, to extinguish any existing fires.  Cut the power.  Then Ryan uses extra effort for AoE  building -> gas.  Strength and his buddies might be more inclined to go quietly if they all were ready to go up in smoke.

You guys aren't good at anything really.  I was going to say hanging out - most of the characters stopped whining, and the Legacy team isn't really into gossiping.  However, when you hang out, stuff gets attacked, so that's out.  Maybe upsetting Jimmy.  James, Ryan and Mark didn't get along with him initially, and in some respects still don't.  Putting Anika and Jimmy in the same room is like mixing Cesium and water.

Rave's Selective Obscure delayed the fight 5 rounds?  I didn't think it was all that effective.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Victim, I figured that anything involving dumping gasoline on people would pretty much have to be sarcastic.

What happens when you mix Cesium and water? Not all of us here majored in science like you, you know? Does it explode?


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> What happens when you mix Cesium and water? Not all of us here majored in science like you, you know? Does it explode?




Violently. I'm not sure, but I think Cesium is reactive enough to blow just on water vapor in the air. Alkai metals are pretty exciting things to be handling. Sodium catches fire when exposed to water and it just gets nastier from there. A pea-sized lump of Cesium is probably enough to shatter a good-sized beaker.

Of course Francium would be even bigger bang for the buck.


----------



## Victim (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, but Francium is radioactive, IIRC.  I didn't want to get into that, just violent reactions.  And they haven't actually fought yet, so the combo can't be too explosive.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

I like stuff go explody


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Francium is radioactive, IIRC.




It is indeed. T'would be a glowy-splody, to use the technical term.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Post forthcoming and stuff  time for food or something


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

I will consolidate the initiatives once I know where everyone is... or something


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Ouch, that's a whole lotta butt whoopin' going on there.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ouch, that's a whole lotta butt whoopin' going on there.



 Indeed it is


----------



## Victim (Apr 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ouch, that's a whole lotta butt whoopin' going on there.




Yeah, and it's not being done by the PCs.  Mark and Yoshi should have attacked Mistress first.  Lethal illusions are bad news.  At least Ryan and Kiyanna are mostly bullet proof, otherwise they'd be in a tight spot too.  James should probably port away if he gets a chance, then port back hopefully away Mr. Weird Powers - I wonder if he has sorcery?

At least Kiyanna should stop whining about not being able to see now.  Useless.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, but I think things are about to amp up in a sec


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

"Ow, my ass," Anika says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Ow, my ass," Anika says.



 I did not mean it like that, but teleporting blind.... eh... it all fits


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2004)

Thing are amping UP? You mean three separate fights that immediately shifted from friendly fights to the death to vengeance-driven slugfests upon our arrival aren't already amped up? What's next, does Overseer himself come in to kick our butt? 

I think we're in trouble. Oh well, at least we're all in one spot. We're going to need good tactics to come through this one alive. I think I'll go Heal Yoshi next chance I get. How big is the room we're fighting in, with everyone in it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

about 50 feet square I beleive


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I did not mean it like that, but teleporting blind.... eh... it all fits




Ah, I read it wrong.  Somehow I read that she appeared 10 feet _above_ Mistress and fell to the ground.  Who is it that fell to the ground, Anika or Mistress?  I think that was the cause of my confusion...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Mistress did, she came down just as Mistress got whacked by Yoshi


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mistress did, she came down just as Mistress got whacked by Yoshi




Ah, right, gotcha.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be away for a few days if you don't see my other post, I am here now, just chilling at the airport, ahh the wonders of wireless


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2004)

Isn't the rule that if the GM goes away, the players get to make up the rolls for the NPC villains?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Isn't the rule that if the GM goes away, the players get to make up the rolls for the NPC villains?



 I think they call that Brannigan's Law...

or maybe I am just watching too much Futurama...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2004)

"Do I preach to you when you're lying stoned in the gutter? NO!" ~~Bender


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2004)

I am still traveling en route... get to you guys soon!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

More of the same I have not forsaken you


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

BTW my last post I updated it to have Kiyana's actions, bleh damn NPC's


----------



## Samnell (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an idea and it's so stupid it just might work!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, if City of Heroes is good for nothing else, it does have one use:







'Course, if it was up to date, there'd be more blood and bruises.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks good Agamon... breasts are a little larger then I had imagined though...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks good Agamon... breasts are a little larger then I had imagined though...




Yep, far more than a 'little larger'.  However, that's as small as they get in CoH.  Which, frankly, doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 13, 2004)

That's... the smallest... ok, what's the largest heh


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2004)

Simmons is funny...those troublemakers? I wonder if he means Class 4 and 5, considering we seem to be the only ones who cause trouble. It's not like we mean to though, but massive property damage and life or death combats just seem to follow some people around.

I wonder if the teacher has realized that most of the troublemakers (except for Cassie) are on Legacy right now?


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2004)

_Villain Point used for Strength to recover from being Stunned._

Teehee... bad Toki.  Can't do that against the Stun power.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> _Villain Point used for Strength to recover from being Stunned._
> 
> Teehee... bad Toki.  Can't do that against the Stun power.



 LOL my bad, I did not have my book on me, I shall make amends post haste


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

corrected now... which brings us to Yoshi's turn I think... or something


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

Baaaddddd hehe but you could use the VP to re-roll the Save. 

BTW I hate the Fatigue power to


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Huh. I remember Toki claiming this fight would be very, very difficult. I'm not getting cocky or anything, but it would appear that the team has the situation well in hand, at least for the moment. With luck, Star's stun attacks will incapacitate Strength long enough for Anika to nail him, and if not, there's always a Ram attack from Ryan or a death teleport from James.

The Regeneration will be tricky though. Let's hope there's not reinforcements. Or we could be in serious trouble, what with the whole "we have no HP" thing we have going.

Of course, we still have Black Heaven to worry about, but nothing he's done so far seems particularily dangerous, just annoying and distracting.


----------



## Victim (Apr 15, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Of course, we still have Black Heaven to worry about, but nothing he's done so far seems particularily dangerous, just annoying and distracting.




Not dangerous?  He just nailed you with 2 lightning bolts.  Take the hits, but then spend an HP to recover stun immediately if needed.  Isn't your FF down?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Victory in battle, like in football games, tends to go to those who made the least mistakes. I knew I wanted to do this, but I forgot to include it in my post. I should have reactivated my FF as a free action after healing that slacker Yoshi.

Fortunately, I'm still okay. Hopefully. I had Boosted two rounds ago, leaving me with Super Strength, Super Dex, and Super Con +7, with a total +12 Damage Save.

It's a shame that by being blinded I lose my Dexterity bonus to AC, else he'd have trouble just hitting me. And Mark is trying to fight him too, so Area attacks are out of the question. We can take him, I'm still confident.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2004)

My money is still on the comet!

FYI.. anyone else thing Callie is the sheep in among the Lions?  Show of hands!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

many lambs in this group


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Victory in battle, like in football games, tends to go to those who made the least mistakes. I knew I wanted to do this, but I forgot to include it in my post. I should have reactivated my FF as a free action after healing that slacker Yoshi.




Mistake #2.  You can't deactivate a power and then reactivate it in the same round.  Otherwise there'd be little point to selective for Incorporeal and EF.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

Victim said:
			
		

> Mistake #2.  You can't deactivate a power and then reactivate it in the same round.  Otherwise there'd be little point to selective for Incorporeal and EF.




Right.  You say you don't own the book, Victim?  You sure are familiar with the rules...


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, the writer said pretty much same thing when someone else asked on the MM forums.

d20 skillz from DnD + learning HERO's powers + reading HH's book -> MM knowledge

Or something like that.  Some of the more funky powers that aren't pure effects based can mess me up, though.  Energy Controls are difficult, since each element does something different.  I never bothered learning Element Controls or Alternate Form, since those are essentially just prebuilt power sets.  Also, I know little about powers I'm not interested in.  While I probably get something close to the book on Shapeshift, some of the particular extras and options elude me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

Update main thread when I have more time, it is now Mark's turn by the way  and yes I know I have to post what happened to Ryan


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2004)

Man, Senator Richards is such a moron! (See Project: Daedalus for details) He thinks Legacy is getting the missions? (Or "watered-down missions," as he calls them). Grrr 

Anyway, I'm ready to go and spend a Hero Point to remove the Stun as soon as Samnell posts. Then Ryan gets to wander around in the smoke while he can't see. Yay!

Also, I assume that the poor pair of civilians Kiyana was protecting were also in the Area of the Lightning blast, right? Figures...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

"Night of Long Knives" hehehe that Tommy is one ruthless dude


----------



## Samnell (Apr 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Update main thread when I have more time, it is now Mark's turn by the way  and yes I know I have to post what happened to Ryan




And I haven't been getting email notifications like I was supposed to for the past 4 days. Grrrr....


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

Yea I have noticed that also... I have just started coming and checking all the threads that I am on...


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2004)

Because they've been turned off.  Something about improving board performance.  Check out Meta for info.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 20, 2004)

Agamon: doesn't Anika have 8 ranks in Sorcery, not 7? Why is Anika only casting at +7?

I wonder exactly when Kelly will become worried about what Tommy's saying? It seems that any reference to a "Night of Long Knives" would freak most people out.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2004)

Kelly is Niave, without Neuro in there fiddling about, Toki and I flipped out the Mental Weakness for Niave since he was the one providing all of the insights and the cynacism as well as dropping her defenses.

As far as her picking up on anything from Tommy, not very likely, I mean, she is at the point in the relationship where she is head over heels and Tommy can do no wrong.  She trusts him pretty much completely.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2004)

blind obediance is a good thing


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Agamon: doesn't Anika have 8 ranks in Sorcery, not 7? Why is Anika only casting at +7?




Because I'm getting my MnM characters mixed up, isn;t it obvious?   

I'll go sheepishly edit now.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 21, 2004)

IT WORKED?!?!?! Yippy 

Now if we can just take out that darkness dude!!!!


----------



## Samnell (Apr 23, 2004)

Toki, is Strength inside the darkness?

Been having lots of trouble getting into the boards lately.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Toki, is Strength inside the darkness?
> 
> Been having lots of trouble getting into the boards lately.




No


----------



## Samnell (Apr 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No




Good.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks like things are wrapped up nicely... by the heroes... good job guys


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks like things are wrapped up nicely... by the heroes... good job guys




And we only killed what, maybe a half dozen civilians if we were lucky? 

I'm remembering Huck Finn now: We blew a cylinder but no one was hurt. Kill't a baseline. 

That's good because sometimes people do get hurt.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2004)

Half a dozen? The only civilian casualties were the guy and girl where Kiyana and Ryan busted in, and the the man is still alive.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Half a dozen? The only civilian casualties were the guy and girl where Kiyana and Ryan busted in, and the the man is still alive.



 he might be including the now cooked thugs


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2004)

They're not  civilians. They're speedbumps.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2004)

Eh. Never claimed I was good at math.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2004)

Can't use an HP to shrug off fatigue from a power, Samnell.  Glad Anika made both her saves.  Exhausted is not a fun place to be.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Can't use an HP to shrug off fatigue from a power, Samnell.  Glad Anika made both her saves.  Exhausted is not a fun place to be.




One of these days I will learn all the HP rules.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2004)

> And why the heck isn't Mark saying something, giving combat orders or something?




Well if school's making me stupider, just imagine what it's doing to Mark.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 25, 2004)

"No problem, Star, I got him right where I want him."

 

Power attack's the waifish girl and now she's dying and he still coming for her...Lil' help, please?


----------



## Samnell (Apr 26, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Power attack's the waifish girl and now she's dying and he still coming for her...Lil' help, please?




We're trying mightily.


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2004)

Mark and Yoshi are the fast guys.  Since they can't see Black Heaven, maybe Mark should run around and look for him.  Considering how nasty BH's powers are, consider using an HP and EE to bust out some superspeed area searching technique.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2004)

Man, I wonder what that guy's powers are! 

He's got Obscure, obviously, though probably not Selective.

For attacks, he seems to possess an Area Fatigue and/or Energy Blast attack. Ouch.

He also has a very high Dexterity, possibly ranks of Super Dex. Some other form of Protection or Force Field is also probable. Worse, he may also have Teleport, allowing him to jump out of his smokescreens like the little coward he is. Grrrr. I hate this guy. Great bad guy though 

I think it was Victim who suggested Sorcery?

He also has the dubious honor of being the first person to inflict damage on Ryan...ever. Black Heaven's gonna pay for that! Oh, and for killing the civilian.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually HH, he most likely only has the following:

Obscure +10 (extras: Energy Blast, Fatigue, Selective; 5pp; 50pp)

the obscure gives the miss chance, really all he needs for defense, I know that he does have selective from what happened to Anika, not to mention the fact that I was told  .  The rest are probably just high regular stats, I mean, so far his power is only a 1/3rd of his pp.  Its all about forethought and defense, its not the straight out fighting that will win a fight, thats what Legacy has fought so far.  Fatigue is a very nasty power, a character who uses multiple area fatigues could probably do very well against pretty much anyone.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2004)

From what I remember of the save DCs BH was tossing out, I don't think he's PL 10. Besides, that would put him on the level with his boss, and you can't have that.

Also, BH was able to move from the first story to the second story in a few seconds, suggesting some kind of transportation power. Furthermore, BH does not, by any means, seem to have a vast wealth of feats: no Rapid Shot, no Point Blank shot, no Surprise Strike, apparently no Blindsight, all feats I would take if I had his powers. This suggests he probably has some other nifty powers hidden away. You know, this gives me an idea for a really kickin' character...Selective Obscure, Area+Selective Energy Blast combined with SS and BS...

Maybe I could revise Entropy to give him Obscure. Just what he needed, more cheese.

In my experience, brute force and raw power beats out any kind of tricky maneuvering. I've already cooked up two ways to introduce Strength to the coffin-maker, but we're trying to avoid fatalities and plus, James certainly wouldn't like one of them.

Legacy's problem is not that the enemy is significantly outsmarting us, but we're acting stupid.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2004)

Black Heaven is PL 10, I asked, he also has Selective so he doesn't need blindsight, he just can't hit physically so he doesn't bother trying.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2004)

Uh... it specifically says:  "You are unaffected by your own Obscure power."

He doesn't need anything fancy to see in his own obscure field.  Selective is useful if you want your buddies to not be affected


----------



## Samnell (Apr 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Legacy's problem is not that the enemy is significantly outsmarting us, but we're acting stupid.




It's role-playing stupidity, though. This is our first time against someone halfway clever. We've done mainly stand up and slug out fights to date.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 26, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> It's role-playing stupidity, though. This is our first time against someone halfway clever. We've done mainly stand up and slug out fights to date.




*nod*  Use Anika's entire round to walk out in front of Strength?  Yeah, I sure knew that was dumb.  But if he'd have missed her...I like MnM for that.  It's harder to die than in a game like D&D, and therefore you can take more heroic risks...or roleplay dumb maneuvers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

for all questions with Black Heaven, he is tough, but he isn't maxed either, as far as movement, no one can see him in his mist so it makes an excellent shield for him to move around in  plus he is attacking every other round now cause he is moving... hit and run tactics 

While Strength is just plain strong enough to just do what he wants its an effective if lethal combo


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm.  Either there's been some funky rolling going on, or Strength has a much higher Will save than Fort.  Maybe judging the book by its cover has been a a bad thing, time to change gears.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

Man all the women are getting beat up hear?!?! Kiyana NOOO! 

Well as James can't see her I assume he can't t-port her out of there... cause you know he would go for her first...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 28, 2004)

As far as I'm concerned, James has done more than enough trying to protect Anika.  Jumping up and down in front of Strength basically saying, "Please squish me," when he's trying to take out Anika is above and beyond.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

Bah! James is a wimp! He could easily teleport both of them several miles into the air, and have both plummet to their deaths thousands of feet below. I mean, he's like seventeen, he's lived way too long already.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

hehe yea I really do like this game...


----------



## Agamon (Apr 30, 2004)

Edit: it don't matter no more


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

some big revelations in the storylins by the way  and yes this bttle is downright nasty, it is going better then expected, really pushing the heroes to the maximum


----------



## Agamon (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> some big revelations in the storylins by the way  and yes this bttle is downright nasty, it is going better then expected, really pushing the heroes to the maximum




I'll say big time revelations.  And 'dead' Kelly's the one privvy to them


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana collapses on the floor calling out a single name over the radio, “James… I am sorry…” she lays at the top of the stairs.
> 
> _Kiyana collapsed, it is now *Ryan’s* turn._





Does James see that? Just wondering for what he might do on his next round  

I should add... and hear it over the radio


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Does James see that? Just wondering for what he might do on his next round
> 
> I should add... and hear it over the radio



 he can hear it, and the glasses have her position on the grid, so he can easily find out where she is


----------



## Victim (Apr 30, 2004)

On the other hand, if the grid adjusts its scale to keep all the people visible, it might not be so useful anymore.

I wonder if Ryan is just going to drop Strength or try to keep him up there until he passes out.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 1, 2004)

I actually didn't know I would fly quite so high. Man, it's gonna take me forever to get back down! Wait, I still have Super Flight going for an entire hour. Never mind. 

My intention is to fly down to a more manageable atmosphere and then interrogate him. It's not like he's going anywhere, and I imagine he doesn't want to fall.


----------



## Victim (May 1, 2004)

Didn't Strength just say he'd take you out with him?

EDIT: If you didn't have super flight going for an hour, Ryan could combine his flight with falling velocity to go down faster.  Still pretty slow.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2004)

Ok, my post is revised.  Good thing, if he can't jump, he could EE to do it, and Anika woulda went all splatty.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 1, 2004)

Well, if he's smart, he doesn't have to die. Ryan was kind of taking that into consideration.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

BTW this issue is nearly over  and the combat is nearly over for our valiant and nearly triumphant heroes... what were the objectives of the mission?


----------



## Victim (May 3, 2004)

Well, I believe the objectives were:

Capture Strength alive.  Not looking so good here.    Of course, he essentially commited suicide by knocking out Ryan's flight.  And he has Regen and Protection; he might survive.  People without the ability to bounce tank shells have survived from long falls like that before.

Minimize civilian casualties.  Largely successful, IMHO.  Only those two people died, and Legacy attempted to protect them as much as possible.  Given BH's love of area attacks, I think that only 2 dead people is pretty good.  

Of course, from the strategic level, pissing Honor off by killing his brother might be just as good as pissing him off by capturing his brother.  And if the club's phone records (or Strength's cell's records) are investigated, the team could probably find Honor's current location anyway.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

Very true... overall things could have been worse


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2004)

Hey, Strength isn't dead yet. And he might be cooperative, seeing as how if Ryan doesn't catch him he's gonna die.

And Victim, no one has ever survived a 50,000 ft. fall.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2004)

True he is not dead yet...


----------



## Samnell (May 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> True he is not dead yet...




Well he's not Honor. Mark might be willing to let him live.


----------



## Agamon (May 5, 2004)

Who's to say he'd even die from the fall?  A high enough protection, plus terminal velocity...I'd be more worried about what he's going to hit...

Edit: In fact, checking the Rules, if he has, say, Protection 10, it's a DC 25 Damage save.  I wouldn't be surprised if all it does is stun him...


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Who's to say he'd even die from the fall?  A high enough protection, plus terminal velocity...I'd be more worried about what he's going to hit...
> 
> Edit: In fact, checking the Rules, if he has, say, Protection 10, it's a DC 25 Damage save.  I wouldn't be surprised if all it does is stun him...




Ah the joys of Supers-games... I remember back in my Hero days, when I was trying to run a more 'realistic' game, the brick of the party figured out that he could survive a hand grenade blowing up in his hand and wanted to walk into the terrorist headquarters and blow himself up...*sign*

"But, but your a brick? You punch people and stuff" 
"Na I walk around with hand grenades and blow up stuff, they can't hurt me... in fact I want to drop my strength and add it to resistant PD and ED. Can I do that?"
"ARG"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2004)

well just wrapping up loose ends now  all is well


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2004)

Well as long as he paid for the Hand Grenade in points, I don't see the problem. Quite clever, really. It's not like a 2d6 Explosive RKA compares to a brick's punch anyway. 

All is well, except for the dead girl.


----------



## Agamon (May 9, 2004)

Not really.  I forgot to hold onto an HP.  I was going to have Anika cast Telepathy to get the answers we need form the big guy.  Now she'd fall unconscious before she got to use the power.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2004)

Does the UNJE have access to any form of portable Neutralize or Drain technology? 'Cause otherwise it's going to be one long trip to the jail, with either Ryan stomping on Strength every few seconds, or using some kind of cord to restrict his oxygen supply. Or I guess we could just do that until Anika finally possesses him.


----------



## Agamon (May 10, 2004)

I assumed in my own game that such a thing hasn't yet been developed.  That's why the original PCs were kept de-powered by another elite and the prisons deal with elites by keeping many of them sedated.  Otherwise, 'curing' the virus wouldn't be such a difficult task, I don't think.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I assumed in my own game that such a thing hasn't yet been developed.  That's why the original PCs were kept de-powered by another elite and the prisons deal with elites by keeping many of them sedated.  Otherwise, 'curing' the virus wouldn't be such a difficult task, I don't think.



 They have dampeners, but nothing for nullifying it, and the dampeners are not effecient nor useful for longtime usage, its an evolving science


----------



## Hammerhead (May 12, 2004)

I wonder how exactly those medics are applying their sedatives to Strength, him being super-tough and all. I remember in the first Superman comic, how the doctor kept breaking a needle on young Clark Kent  Of course, that was a Superman who didn't violate the laws of physics, have immunity to every single thing, or fly. It evolved from a tale of adventure to male power fantasy.

You know, the lack of nullifiers also makes me wonder...how does Misha's (Project: Daedalus) gun work? Maybe it's packing some kind of No Return agent or whatever.

Toki, I have a question about Black Heaven (assuming that answering this doesn't give away anything important). Did you expect him to dominate the fight the way he did, or was he just supposed to be some henchmen who supported Strength? 'Cause he kicked our butts. Sorta makes me want to play an Obscure-using ninja with Surprise Strike.

Just to make a prediction: Cassandra's infiltration will go horribly, horribly wrong. They'll somehow start an alarm, and either be defeated and captured by the bad guys, or run away and be captured by the police. Then again, the attack on the nightclub didn't go as bad as I thought it would...seems like being underestimated is Legacy's best weapon so far (that, and the massive expenditure of Hero points).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 12, 2004)

Hammerhead  said:
			
		

> Just to make a prediction: Cassandra's infiltration will go horribly, horribly wrong. They'll somehow start an alarm, and either be defeated and captured by the bad guys, or run away and be captured by the police. Then again, the attack on the nightclub didn't go as bad as I thought it would...seems like being underestimated is Legacy's best weapon so far (that, and the massive expenditure of Hero points).



Such confidence and optism there.. course Ryan's always been kinda negative. :-D


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Such confidence and optism there.. course Ryan's always been kinda negative. :-D




Well let's look on the bright side. There's a chance in any mission that the participants simply wont survive.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2004)

Black Heaven was *supposed* to be the henchman I thought him up when I was doing a 3.9 mile run, somehow he came out much better then I imagined...

Misha's gun is a crutch for his internal nullifying power, he actually invests the bullets with his elite power, but he needs a focus, hence the gun  overall you did good guys, you lived take solace in that


----------



## Samnell (May 15, 2004)

Say Toki, I have a funny question. When I've needed to come up with clothes for Mark to buy/wear I've mostly dressed him out of my local Walmart, with a little online catalog stuff and a dash of teen drama wardrobe thrown in. But I've decided Mark likes clothes and would eventually gravitate towards the fashionable. I also just like giving what my PCs are wearing thought for characterization purposes.

So what is in for teenagers with lots of money in the future? Specifically elite teenagers if there's any difference, but Mark's not picky about that in particular. He doesn't want to show up everywhere wearing the same thing Yoshi is.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

Hmm... well for the elite that has the money... anything by Ivana Renoir is all the rage, she tends to use striking colors, contrasts, and fabrics which react to the emotions and thoughts of elites and can shift shape, and color, with a whim, essentially the lite can create their own look at any time, it is uber expensive but the thing to have for the elite that has to have everything


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Next Issue starts probably by Thursday or Friday of this week, you have till Saturday to make any changes and then you are just banking the points make changes in the Rogue's Gallery as usual...

Of course any letters to the editor please post here 

BTW 3 XP for everyone, if you did not see it in the player's thread...


----------



## Samnell (May 16, 2004)

Dear Editors,

Wow! Things are starting to get SERIOUS for Legacy. Are we going to find out soon who the spy is? All of my friends think it's Kelly. Now that the team has uniforms, are they going to get to customize them so everyone has a unique look? Are our heroes going to get a chance to face down the Cardinal any time soon?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Dear Editors,
> 
> Wow! Things are starting to get SERIOUS for Legacy. Are we going to find out soon who the spy is? All of my friends think it's Kelly. Now that the team has uniforms, are they going to get to customize them so everyone has a unique look? Are our heroes going to get a chance to face down the Cardinal any time soon?




Dearest True Believer,

Yes things are heating up indeed! Both Legacy and the Students planning the raid are in for some jarring surprises!  The SPY will be revealed next issue, so stay tuned true beleivers!  Oh of course we want the team to put their spin on the uniforms, each one will be unique and yet part of the team. 

As far as a showdown with Cardinal... it may be sooner then any would like... so stay tuned True Believers!

- The Editor


----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2004)

Note to everyone whose games I'm in (which, conveniently enough, all read this thread, therefore saving me the trouble of cutting and pasting):

My computer access for the next few days or weeks will be unsteady, and I'll try and get on as often as I can, I can't fulfill my usual posting speed of at least once a day. Sorry, the situation is being remedied.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2004)

To everyone who's games I'm in, I'd like to let you know that my monitor set itself on fire, and right now I am typing this on a monitor that I cannot even read its typing.  So until I get a real one, I am SOL.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 20, 2004)

Gosh and here I was thinking I was in direstraits cause I was looking for 3 flat screens for my next computer project


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2004)

LOL Shalimar that sucks we can wait to start till everyone is good to go, no rush


----------



## Samnell (May 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> LOL Shalimar that sucks we can wait to start till everyone is good to go, no rush




Spoken like one suffering no withdrawal. Maybe I should take up swimming...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2004)

Next Issue held up at the printers till some issues can be handled like Hammerhead and Shalimar, though I know Shal has a monitor just a smidge smaller, 21 inch up in smoke, now using a 14 inch lol


----------



## Agamon (May 21, 2004)

Ouch, it was a 21"?  I feel for ya, Shal.  Sounds like a good reason not to leave my PC on unattended for extended periods...


----------



## Samnell (May 21, 2004)

Toki, continuity question. I think I have this right but I want to be sure.

Friday night
The dance and assassination attempt

Saturday
Legacy goes to town and talks with the mob

Sunday
Mark has his big meeting with the bigshots in the UN, gets his new room, etc. We end up in Bangkok and get our butts handed to us. We left off last issue Sunday night.

Monday (presumably)
We interrogate Honor and go from there. Also we would have classes to make up. 

I want to be able to schedule some level of cooling-off period for Mark's angst monkey routine, but it wouldn't fit him and would be all-around weird if he wakes up tomorrow and he's auditioning for the Mickey Mouse Club with pieces of Honor's knuckles still inside him.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2004)

Pretty close, it is technically Monday night, you guys crossed some time zones, you are actually about 8 or so hours ahead of Karen and Cassie, its starnge its actually like Tuesday morning in the middle of the night for Legacy and crew, and Monday late afternoon for the others, and well for Kelly she is closer to Karen and Cassie's time I think...


----------



## Agamon (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I had that problem in my game, too.  It was noonish on Friday for Kiro in Japan, and he's now flying to New York to meet with all the others at 9:00 AM on Friday.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2004)

My internet connection should be restored on Tuesday...but given the phone company, who knows?

For the lastest power point expenditure, I'd like to buy Aerial Combat and Dodge (Flaw: Only While Flying).

Still, with the Cardinal developments, I'm a little tempted to buy Power Immunity and get immunity to everything she could throw at me. Especially if it grants immunity to her Precognition-thingy as well.


----------



## Agamon (May 22, 2004)

Just banking my points, Toki.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2004)

Well, I spent the 3pp I just received as well as 3 banked points.

I bought Three power stunts, Dazzle, Scramble Electronics, and Stun.  Based on what we talked about before, I have put everything into attack modes, I have spent more pp on it then the book and the FAQ/Errata strictly call for, I'm fine with it if you still are.  Here are her modes of attack:

Hale: Area, Fatigue, Snare
Lightning: Area, Dazzle (blind), Scramble Electronics
Thunder: Area, Dazzle (deafen), Stun

What the book calls for is this: You buy the main power and all of its extras that you want, then as a powerstunt, you may buy another power of the same type with an equal or lesser total PP.  In this case: Hale costs 5pp a rank for a total of 40 pp, as power stunt, I could buy an additional 40 pp attack type power.  With a total cost of 44pp for the three modes.

What we talked about earlier: buying up the powers to be put into the modes as individual power stunts of the main extras. What it comes down to is me paying double what I should for the additional attack modes beyond Hail, I am quiet fine with that, giving a total cost of 48pp for the 3 modes.  If you are still fine with that, cool.

On my monitor situation, I think I am going to go with a good deal I found of $179 for a 21 inch Flat Screen CRT Model.  Just too good to pass up, should be up and running soon.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2004)

my brain is mush, sounds good to me


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> On my monitor situation, I think I am going to go with a good deal I found of $179 for a 21 inch Flat Screen CRT Model. Just too good to pass up, should be up and running soon.



And where pray tell did you find that? I have been looking EVERYwhere for cheap flatscreens (there is an OXYMORON I tell you) and the lowest I've found has been about 390 bucks (and I need 3!)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Looking for suggestions on my xp spendage..

Thinking one of the follwoing

Upping Strike: Always a good option
Adding Penetration Feat to Strike: Take that bulletproof guys!
Buying Deflection:Melee to up the whole 'martial artist' thing.
Buying Mind Protection for the martial artist 'no mind' thing


Right now leaning towards the whole 'hoard' till bigger numbers thing, but looking for ideas as well.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And where pray tell did you find that? I have been looking EVERYwhere for cheap flatscreens (there is an OXYMORON I tell you) and the lowest I've found has been about 390 bucks (and I need 3!)



 Not to burst your bubble but you are looking for LCD displays, she said CRT, unless I am wrong that sounds like a reasonable price for one


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

D'oh.. I saw FLATSCREEN and tuned the rest out.. sorry! 

FYI toki.. still working on a dwarf and halfing pc idea for your d20 modern game.. but for some reason I can't tag those topics for watching.. where do you want the characters when I'm done..

32 point buy and 2nd level correct?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> D'oh.. I saw FLATSCREEN and tuned the rest out.. sorry!
> 
> FYI toki.. still working on a dwarf and halfing pc idea for your d20 modern game.. but for some reason I can't tag those topics for watching.. where do you want the characters when I'm done..
> 
> 32 point buy and 2nd level correct?




Just click on the link in my signature to the Kingdom Lost game, it should be marked Urban Arcana and Modern D20 and post there for a first look, and yes 2nd level with 32 point boy max hit points, and take ten for your initial wealth roll, you start with one half of the accumulated Action Points


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just click on the link in my signature to the Kingdom Lost game, it should be marked Urban Arcana and Modern D20 and post there for a first look, and yes 2nd level with 32 point boy max hit points, and take ten for your initial wealth roll, you start with one half of the accumulated Action Points



Will do, got to pull up my notes for the few ideas I| have...,. all of a sudden \i got all sorts of ideas (and a glitchy keyboard!) and I feel the need to run off and work up the best 3!


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2004)

Got my monitor, its a 19 inch Daewoo, flatscreen CRT monitor, got a good deal, after the rebate, 159.99.  There are soo many buttons though that I am starting to get a headache trying to set the darn thing up.  But anyway, I am back and able to read what I am typing, so I am good to go.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Got my monitor, its a 19 inch Daewoo, flatscreen CRT monitor, got a good deal, after the rebate, 159.99.  There are soo many buttons though that I am starting to get a headache trying to set the darn thing up.  But anyway, I am back and able to read what I am typing, so I am good to go.



 glad to hear it


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

New Game post sometime this week... bleh hopefully sooner then later


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

*New Issue* is up Issue #8 have fun


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

Still debating what Traveller should spend XP on, but I will update by tomorrow

Oh James and Kiyana in a hottub


----------



## Aenion (May 27, 2004)

Oh yes, before I forget spent 2 exp to increase Karen' strength to 20 and banked 1 exp.


----------



## Samnell (May 27, 2004)

Toki, can Mark take his message over his comm, or does he need to go to a terminal for the secure line?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Toki, can Mark take his message over his comm, or does he need to go to a terminal for the secure line?




Yes he can, he just uses a secure channel that noone else can access, he can use the comm


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2004)

Anyone else feeling that Kelly is going to be an ex-popstar by the end of the round? 6 STAR bots and a Super STAR bot all at once.


----------



## Karl Green (May 29, 2004)

Somewhere, James senses a woman in danger 

hehehe just kidding... but yea ah she is not off to a good start


----------



## Agamon (May 29, 2004)

Sam, Anika's in her personal suite, climbing into bed.  You might want to have Mark alert her, too.  On the other hand, you might want him to tell someone else to.


----------



## Calinon (May 29, 2004)

Just caught up on reading, and what a cold-hearted betrayal!


----------



## Mimic (May 29, 2004)

Yea, I knew Tommy was a bastard but that's just brutal...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2004)

Sheesh Tommy is just looking out for number 1


----------



## Samnell (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sheesh Tommy is just looking out for number 1




And Mark's working overtime to rationalize it too. Can't be the little brother he never had if he has sex with a girl and then leaves her to fight his fembots on her own.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> And Mark's working overtime to rationalize it too. Can't be the little brother he never had if he has sex with a girl and then leaves her to fight his fembots on her own.



 Maybe it was all some sick dream... or maybe the truth is sicker then even I had realized... hmmm


----------



## Victim (Jun 3, 2004)

While I'm not exactly Tommy's biggest fan, what exactly was he supposed to do?  His ability to help in a battle against multiple STAR bots is pretty close to zero.  He could stick around and cry as Kelly gets shot down.  By acting as cover, he could add a tiny bit to her lifespan and let Erika act unopposed.  Barring a miracle, against ~900 Stars, Kelly is screwed no matter what he does.  And if there is to be a miracle (like James and Sarah saving her), then his actions are irrelevant anyway.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 3, 2004)

Not too sure  about him (tommy) myself. on the one hand he did save Cassie a long time ago but from a readers point of view he's not looking too good guyish right now what with the sudden proliferation of bots.

From the relationship point of view.. he's a mixed bag I'll give you that.. not sure if he was entirely into the whole thing as much as Kelly was.. but then my character is looking to have a knock down drag out with Yoshi when t(if) they meet up again. So, I think the theme of the week is breakups and the scummy boys that make it possible.. lol. :-D

We'll just have to see how he handles it when he finds out Kelly is alive.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 10, 2004)

Online problems... try to post soon but it may be a day or two bleh...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2004)

Have not forgotten ye... post soon when I have more time to write what I need to write lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2004)

So, how big a bastardis Tommy?  And how gullible is Kelly when she wants to be?  She'll even try to defend him to everyone else and get angry when they don't flip flop and now believe her that Tommy is good after telling them he is evil.  Hopefully one of the older, and more well experienced, characters take her under their wing since she is floundering all about on her own.

Whatever happened to Raptor anyway?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, how big a bastardis Tommy?  And how gullible is Kelly when she wants to be?  She'll even try to defend him to everyone else and get angry when they don't flip flop and now believe her that Tommy is good after telling them he is evil.  Hopefully one of the older, and more well experienced, characters take her under their wing since she is floundering all about on her own.
> 
> Whatever happened to Raptor anyway?



 last we heard Raptor was back in the states


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

Just want to confirm Anika's status.  She's had an hour of rest since the last battle, so she's no longer exhausted, but not eight hours, so she's still fatigued.  She has 2 HPs spent and has Flight, Force Feild and Tactile Telekinesis +8 up and running.  That correct?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

sounds good, should be at full HP for the new Issue unless I am incorrect, but you are correct on your HP Agamon


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL my book is pcked up so slow going for the moment... till I get home huzzah  Iraq sucks


----------



## Samnell (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm here getting all my relevant thread subs back and I'm not finding the link to the rogues' gallery thread. Could someone hook me up?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2004)

Very strange.. log onto Enworld and ALL my subscriptions are gone.. ALL of them.. it this just me? Or has everyeon got to restrart?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Very strange.. log onto Enworld and ALL my subscriptions are gone.. ALL of them.. it this just me? Or has everyeon got to restrart?




Happened to everyone, check the sticky...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2004)

I would like to say that there will be a brief break till after the 15th so I can recharge, get some stuff ready for the next few big scenes... and hopefully get stateside... and unpack my books and stuff!  See yah then... I will be around


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

kewlness


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2004)

we move to a new thread again?


----------



## Samnell (Jul 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> we move to a new thread again?



 Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Game starting soon... back stateside... and now I have remotivation also picked up HERO 5th, Champions, and Aberrant D20 yay...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 21, 2004)

Excellent...

There's an Aberrent d20?  (Yeah, I know, there's a d20 version of everything.  Probably a Fudge d20 in development   )


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Excellent...
> 
> There's an Aberrent d20?  (Yeah, I know, there's a d20 version of everything.  Probably a Fudge d20 in development   )



 Yep.. I like Supers even playign City of Heroes... don't mess with Ares Jackson... the brother like no other on Victory server


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yep.. I like Supers even playign City of Heroes... don't mess with Ares Jackson... the brother like no other on Victory server



Give a waz'up to the guys on Victory in the hero group Southern Cross (some of my buds play in it)


----------



## Agamon (Jul 22, 2004)

Calinon, Elementor, Mimic and Deva play CoH, though I'm not sure of the server.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Calinon, Elementor, Mimic and Deva play CoH, though I'm not sure of the server.



 Thanks BTW picked up Crooks and Conquerers, Killers, and Crooks for Hero 5th both excellent resources for character ideas  err villains... what have you


----------



## Aenion (Jul 22, 2004)

yay he's back


----------



## Victim (Jul 22, 2004)

Ph33r the Phoxbat


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

I am well aware of Foxbat... LOL some cool villains in the Champions Universe... mmm I may have to steal some for my other game


----------



## Aenion (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone still have a link to our rogues gallery?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 26, 2004)

Believe it or not, I do.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49885

Also, Agamon has it, and all Legacy/Daedalus links on his website, linked through his sig.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Tokiwong,

Hey this thread is getting a tad bit long.  Can we by chance make a new OOC thread?  (When threads get to long they slow down the database.)

Thanks,
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

No prob... new thread made.. go here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No prob...




Thanks, your my hero. 

I'll be closing this thread to help the players remember to move over to the new one.  

If you need to reopen it later so you can edit on it let me know.


----------

